# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Это особенности русского менталитета, или все люди такие?

## Phenex.New episode

Очень хочется пожить несколько лет в европейской стране, чтобы понять, это только в России такие упыри проживают, или всё-таки ещё где-то есть. Возвращаясь к ремонту в своей квартире, хочу сказать, что была немало удивлена, когда люди, проживающие со мной в одном подъезде, после стихийного митинга протеста, написали жалобу в УК о том, что не убирается строительный мусор с общедомовой территории. На минуточку, этот мусор там пролежал всего несколько дней, в течение которых бригада строителей производила демонтаж в моей квартире. Но бригадира эти милые старушки взяли в кольцо окружения уже в первые сутки, когда мусор только еще выносили. Ок, по предписанию из УК (хотя и так уже было запланировано), очистили территорию. Самое интересное, что протестовали даже те, с кем вроде бы нормально общались, и ничего не предвещало. Ладно, думаю, старые кикиморы, я скоро вернусь, и тогда посмотрим, хватит ли у вас смелости сказать мне это лично. Что характерно, одна из этих протестующих уже несколько лет прочно обосновалась под моими окнами со своим приусадебным хозяйством, воображая себя на личном садовом участке. Какое-то старое корыто под водостоком, постоянно наполненное водой, куча пластиковых пятилитровок вокруг, для полива, садовые инструменты под кустом. Я не против выращивания цветов, но дорогие мои, но вы же не у себя на даче. У другой протестующей муж раньше частенько таскал с помойки «нужные вещи» и складировал их в подъезде. Все молчали. Молчали и тогда, когда к пьющим соседям сверху постоянно кто-то приходил, и каждый раз считал своей святой обязанностью нассать (а то и хуже) на лестничной площадке. Один раз продукты жизнедеятельности пролежали на 1 этаже почти неделю, все знали, кто это сделал, и молчали. НИКТО НИКУДА НЕ ЖАЛОВАЛСЯ. А здесь пыль от ремонта им помешала, задыхаться стали. Второй заход – требуют помыть полы в подъезде. Так вот о чём я… Это первая особенность русского человека – когда у кого-то что-то меняется в лучшую сторону, мало кто из этих тварей способен искренне порадоваться за другого, напротив, будут вставлять палки в колёса, всячески вредить, даже те (и чаще всего именно они), от кого совсем не ждешь ничего подобного. И наоборот, когда человеку плохо, всё идёт наперекосяк, они тут как тут, выслушают, посочувствуют, при этом испытав внутреннее удовлетворение от двух вещей сразу: 1. Ни у одного его всё хреново, это радует. 2. Восхитится сам собой, какой же он сострадательный человек, может, даже всплакнёт, от умиления.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

*Вторая*, и очень сильно раздражающая меня особенность русских – во всех подробностях описывать свои проблемы со здоровьем. Вот, например, приходит у нас на работе кто-то после периода нетрудоспособности, и начинает детально рассказывать, что с ним приключилось, как он это перенёс, и чем всё закончилось. И это на заданный исключительно из вежливости вопрос о самочувствии. Нет, его, конечно, слушают, понимающе кивают, сочувствуют (см. особенность русского человека № 1). Я же молча психую, по двум причинам. 1. Я не думаю, что коллеги по работе – это те самые люди, которым необходимо быть в курсе, в каком состоянии твоё здоровье. 2. Если у тебя болит спина, но при этом ты выкуриваешь по пачке в день, то молча терпи, не пытаясь вызвать жалость окружающих своей историей болезни.

----------


## 4ёрный

Это всё прелести проживания в городе.
Это менталитет горожан)))
И не только у русских.

----------


## jozh

"Человек радикально плох" И. Бродский.
Хотел написать, что описанные качества более присущи именно русским, но в голове возникли воспоминания Гёсса (коменданта Освенцима) о том, что он неоднократно был свидетелем как обреченные на умерщвление выкрикивали из-за дверей газовой камеры адреса людей, с которыми хотели свести счеты, под предлогом того, что они "прячут евреев", или "враги рейха".

----------


## Wasted

Нет, это особенности именно русского (белорусского) менталитета: когда сам по уши в говне, топи тех, кто из него поднимается. Сам это ненавижу и всячески борюсь.

----------


## Remarque

Да в западных странах в этом плане тот же самый менталитет. Тоже до фига сплетен, пакостей и злорадств за спиной, когда кому-то плохо.

----------


## Remarque

> Очень хочется пожить несколько лет в европейской стране, чтобы понять, это только в России такие упыри проживают, или всё-таки ещё где-то есть.


 Надо будет нам с Феникс поменяться странами) Не сомневаюсь, что ей в Германии уже через полгода надоест и она охотно вернётся в родные пенаты. Впрочем, её же тянет в живописную деревню где-нибудь в Испании или Италии, но ведь и там всё то же самое, если нет близких людей рядом.

----------


## Traumerei

> Если у тебя болит спина, но при этом ты выкуриваешь по пачке в день,


 Вот как здесь одно с другим соотносится...?

А вообще люди везде разные и конкретно вам достались именно такие

----------


## Wasted

[QUOTE=Remarque;179067]Надо будет нам с Феникс поменяться странами) Не сомневаюсь, что ей в Германии уже через полгода надоест и она охотно вернётся в родные пенаты. Впрочем, её же тянет в живописную деревню где-нибудь в Испании или Италии, но ведь и там всё то же самое, если нет близких людей рядом.[/QUOTE

Из прочитанных мной описаний жизни в Германии понял, что не смог бы там жить.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Нет, это особенности именно русского (белорусского) менталитета: когда сам по уши в говне, топи тех, кто из него поднимается.


 Да, именно эту мысль я и хотела выразить. Если ещё проще, то это зависть. Причём завидуют если не все, то очень многие, просто у одних хватает сил справится с этим чувством, а другие даже не пытаются рефлексировать.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Надо будет нам с Феникс поменяться странами


 Ты так часто в своих советах другим произносишь фразу "Я бы на твоём месте...", что тебя уже давно какая-нибудь неведомая сила должна была перекинуть на место того, кому ты советуешь). Вот было бы лихо). Посмотрела бы я на тебя тогда, чтобы бы ты сделал. Например, ничего).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вот как здесь одно с другим соотносится...?


 Очень просто соотносится. Если, например, у человека остеохондроз, а он заядлый курильщик, то этот факт значительно усиливает болевые ощущения. Это вам любой невролог подтвердит. У нас сотрудница одна такая есть. Курит так, что ей даже подумать страшно, что она сможет бросить это дело. При этом страдает от болей в спине, периодически попадая в больницу. Недавно с грустью поведала, что когда-нибудь она не сможет встать с кровати, из-за своей болезни. На моё предложение бросить курить, посмотрела на меня безумным взглядом, как будто я ей предложила съездить в Тибет. То есть человек, рассказывая об этом, ожидал, что его пожалеют, а не конкретного предложения начать что-то делать.   




> А вообще люди везде разные и конкретно вам достались именно такие


 А вы, вероятно, только с ангелами дело имеете). И несомненно, этого заслужили). Рада за вас).

----------


## Remarque

> Ты так часто в своих советах другим произносишь фразу "Я бы на твоём месте...", что тебя уже давно какая-нибудь неведомая сила должна была перекинуть на место того, кому ты советуешь). Вот было бы лихо). Посмотрела бы я на тебя тогда, чтобы бы ты сделал. Например, ничего).


  Не цепляйся к словам) В данном случае это вполне нейтральная фраза. Психологи вообще не советуют давать советы типа "сделай то" или "сделай это", поэтому намного лучше писать "я бы на твоём месте". Пусть это и заезженное выражение, но оно отражает суть, а это главное.

И ты меня слишком мало знаешь, чтобы предсказывать мои действия) Не удивлюсь, кстати, что ты сама ничего бы и не делала, окажись на месте другого персонажа, раз так охотно переносишь свои домыслы на других)

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=Wasted;179086]


> Надо будет нам с Феникс поменяться странами) Не сомневаюсь, что ей в Германии уже через полгода надоест и она охотно вернётся в родные пенаты. Впрочем, её же тянет в живописную деревню где-нибудь в Испании или Италии, но ведь и там всё то же самое, если нет близких людей рядом.[/QUOTE
> 
> Из прочитанных мной описаний жизни в Германии понял, что не смог бы там жить.


 Да, вполне возможно.

----------


## tempo

Феня, а особенностью какого менталитета является сваливание всё на национальность?
В чём заключаласьь трудность - не уподобляться гадящим в подъезде алкашам, а убирать за собой сразу?
Насрала - убрала. Не ссылаясь на то, что другие тоже срут.
Чем ты в таком случае лучше?
Как насчёт скорректировать график шумовых работ по совести, а не по бумажке, разрешающей грызть стены, когда другие жильцы бетонных сот отдыхают? Скорее всего, я так думаю, ты заебла соседей именно долбёжкой в 9 утра и по выходным.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> В данном случае это вполне нейтральная фраза. Психологи вообще не советуют давать советы типа "сделай то" или "сделай это", поэтому намного лучше писать "я бы на твоём месте". Пусть это и заезженное выражение, но оно отражает суть, а это главное.


 Хорошая попытка. Но всё-таки не убедительная) 




> И ты меня слишком мало знаешь, чтобы предсказывать мои действия)


 Ах, мой друг, если бы ты знал, сколько раз в своей жизни я слышала эти слова от разных людей... Они тоже так считали. 




> Не удивлюсь, кстати, что ты сама ничего бы и не делала, окажись на месте другого персонажа, раз так охотно переносишь свои домыслы на других)


 Я не делаю главного - не ставлю себя на чьё-то место, мне вполне достаточно своего).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

*Темпо*, у меня такое чувство, что тебя сейчас рвёт внутри, хочется сказать мне что-то обидное, но повода вроде нет. И вуаля, ты его нашёл, на пустом месте. Поэтому даже не знаю, что тебе сказать. Писала же, что убрала, и собиралась это сделать. Просто один контейнер для вывоза строительного мусора стоит 5000 руб. Я не настолько богата, чтобы оправлять одну машину с двумя мешками, а работы по демонтажу длились несколько дней. Это первое. 
Теперь второе. У меня на основных работах (стяжка пола, штукатурка стен, и т.д.) только пять человек работают, а на замене водопроводных труб еще двое, плюс несколько человек на электромонтажные работы следом подключатся. И ты думаешь, что такое количество строителей не успевают выполнять объёмы за будние дни?). Они мне за одну рабочую неделю половину квартиры разрушили и заново отстроили, а ты говоришь «выходные»…

----------


## Remarque

> Хорошая попытка. Но всё-таки не убедительная) 
> 
> Я не делаю главного - не ставлю себя на чьё-то место, мне вполне достаточно своего).


 Ну ничего, ещё раз попробую при случае) 

И я ведь тоже не ставлю себя на место других людей. Просто не вижу ничего плохого в комментировании тем и ненавязчивых мыслях о том, что бы мне, возможно, помогло на месте их авторов. А топикстартеры сами отметут всё лишнее от того, что можно применить на практике. 

Надеюсь, ты не против, если тебя поздравить с праздником и пожелать всего самого наилучшего)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вчера была на «объекте», где судьба, ну или карма, кому как нравится, свела меня со всеми недовольными сразу. Пришлось пообщаться с этими упырями 1 и 2 вида. Первый вид упырей – это те, кто не прячет зависть за доброжелательной улыбкой, выражение лица имеют угрюмое и недовольное, взгляд злой, намерения самые определенные. С этими проще, второй вид упырей куда коварнее. Эти как будто вас поддерживают, и первый вид сильно осуждают. А потом, когда за вами закроется дверь, будут осуждать уже вас, с теми, другими. А ещё терпеть не могу слишком любопытных. Я одной из них раз пятьдесят «до свидания» сказала, пытаясь зайти в квартиру. Когда мне это, наконец, удалось, она, не много, не мало, попыталась войти со мной. Я просто офигела. Через несколько минут на моей площадке было ещё двое любопытных, и все стояли возле моей двери. Представьте себе такую картину: я говорю человеку: «до свидания», давая понять, что разговор окончен, и захожу в квартиру, дверь просто прикрываю, не закрывая на замок, так как жду очередного специалиста. Через несколько секунд в дверном проёме возникает голова соседки со словами: «поздравляю вас с праздником… и т.п.». Я ей: «Ок, Ок, я вас тоже поздравляю» и пытаюсь прикрыть дверь. Получается. Я облегчённо вздыхаю, но как только отхожу от двери, из-за двери появляется всё та же голова, со словами: «поздравьте от меня свою маму…». Я обещаю ей, что обязательно поздравлю от её имени всех своих родственников, да что там родственников, всю страну поздравлю, если надо будет, закрывая дверь, уже на замок. Такие вот удивительные люди живут рядом со мной.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Надеюсь, ты не против, если тебя поздравить с праздником и пожелать всего самого наилучшего)


 Почему я должна быть против?) Мне приятно это слышать от тебя, спасибо.

----------


## Remarque

Не за что) Просто кто-то из форумчанок несколько лет назад жаловался на этот праздник. Никак не вспомню, кто конкретно это был.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Никак не вспомню, кто конкретно это был.


 Не удивительно, сама уже запуталась в этих Алисах, Анисах, Аланах, а как ты их всех запоминаешь, хз. У меня одна надежда - сейчас на букву «А» имена закончатся, дальше на «Б» пойдут, там уже проще будет.

----------


## tempo

Феня, всё проще.
Одни мои соседи очень любят выяснять с громкими матюками семейные отношения, и ломиться домой в 5 утра, когда супруг почивает после бутылки с прослушиванием песен 80х.
Вторые более социальны, они всего лишь любят какой-то современный музмусор с ритмичным низкочастотным буханьем.
Некто регулярно перфорирует стены в выходные.
А в европах, слышал я, воду ночью в унитазе спустить не везде разрешено...
Как человек, предпочитающий на улице складывать свой мусор в свой карман, а не под кустик, я интенсивно не люблю двуногих свиней.

Касаемо твоих отношений с соседями - ничего удивительного. Ты их оптом презираешь, и только клинический дебил не прочтёт это на твоём лице.
Так что мусор, который всё-таки нужно убирать сразу - только повод, причина - в твоём к ним нескрытом презрении.
Маскируйся тщательнЕе, вот хоть под христианку ))

----------


## Wasted

> Вчера была на «объекте», где судьба, ну или карма, кому как нравится, свела меня со всеми недовольными сразу. Пришлось пообщаться с этими упырями 1 и 2 вида. Первый вид упырей – это те, кто не прячет зависть за доброжелательной улыбкой, выражение лица имеют угрюмое и недовольное, взгляд злой, намерения самые определенные. С этими проще, второй вид упырей куда коварнее. Эти как будто вас поддерживают, и первый вид сильно осуждают. А потом, когда за вами закроется дверь, будут осуждать уже вас, с теми, другими. А ещё терпеть не могу слишком любопытных. Я одной из них раз пятьдесят «до свидания» сказала, пытаясь зайти в квартиру. Когда мне это, наконец, удалось, она, не много, не мало, попыталась войти со мной. Я просто офигела. Через несколько минут на моей площадке было ещё двое любопытных, и все стояли возле моей двери. Представьте себе такую картину: я говорю человеку: «до свидания», давая понять, что разговор окончен, и захожу в квартиру, дверь просто прикрываю, не закрывая на замок, так как жду очередного специалиста. Через несколько секунд в дверном проёме возникает голова соседки со словами: «поздравляю вас с праздником… и т.п.». Я ей: «Ок, Ок, я вас тоже поздравляю» и пытаюсь прикрыть дверь. Получается. Я облегчённо вздыхаю, но как только отхожу от двери, из-за двери появляется всё та же голова, со словами: «поздравьте от меня свою маму…». Я обещаю ей, что обязательно поздравлю от её имени всех своих родственников, да что там родственников, всю страну поздравлю, если надо будет, закрывая дверь, уже на замок. Такие вот удивительные люди живут рядом со мной.


 
Это какой-то писец. Но так смешно описано, что не удержаться от гогота, представляя))))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А в европах, слышал я, воду ночью в унитазе спустить не везде разрешено...


 Ну это уже слишком, конечно, но сам подход мне нравится. 
Вообще-то неуважение друг к другу в России – довольно распространённое явление. Жирным плюсом к этому идёт коллективное, колхозное начало, заложенное почти в каждом русском сердце. Это когда считается нормой терпеть какое-то явление, даже если оно тебе совсем не нравится, но большинство в твоём сообществе его поддерживают. То есть открыто выражать своё недовольство считается дурным тоном, поэтому те, чьё мнение идёт вразрез с мнением окружающих, зачастую предпочитают помалкивать. Например, меня бесит громкое прослушивание радио в рабочем кабинете. Все люди разные, кому-то нужен постоянный музыкальный фон, а кому-то это мешает сосредоточиться. И если в офисе больше одного человека, то для любителей постоянного шума правильным было бы применять такое приспособление, как наушники. На такое моё предложение реакция была следующей: «На наушники нет денег, а в тишине сидеть не могут, привыкли, видите ли, они так, и дома всё у них всегда включено…  Я спрашиваю: «А что вы ещё дома делаете, не хотите здесь и сейчас продемонстрировать? Очень хочется посмотреть». Хотя, они и так демонстрируют. Одна чихает так, что прохожие на улице, наверное, думают, что в офисе кого-то изощрённо пытают. Она же часами грызёт какие-то сухари, от чего мне нестерпимо хочется её придушить. От другого несёт, как от козла, и это в понедельник, а к пятнице он протухает окончательно. Ну и как тут оставаться эмоционально стабильной?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ты их оптом презираешь, и только клинический дебил не прочтёт это на твоём лице.


 Это не презрение, это безразличие. Отсутствие интереса с моей стороны очень часто воспринимается обществом, как высокомерие. Но это не так, просто их пустая болтовня меня ужасно утомляет.

----------


## Wasted

> Это не презрение, это безразличие. Отсутствие интереса с моей стороны очень часто воспринимается обществом, как высокомерие. Но это не так, просто их пустая болтовня меня ужасно утомляет.


 
Меня с годами, особенно после того, как некоторое время сидел дома, тоже страшно начало бесить это тупое болтливое мещанство. К пятнице ненавижу их окончательно, за выходные кое-как отдыхаю, потом опять начинают бесить.

----------


## tempo

Феня, надо тщательнЕе скрывать от общественности своё отношение.
в качестве духовной практики (я невероятно духовен  :Smile:  ) использую поиск оправданий неоправданного поведения людей.
Что касается наушников, то это совсем недорого, если не гнаться за последним взбздохом св.Джобса.
Когда работал в одном помещении с другими людьми, затыкал уши закрытыми вкладышами Sennheiser, всего 50$. Они и наружу никакого звука не выпускают, и от внешнего изолируют, и качество звучания супер, и на низких, и на высоких частотах.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Меня с годами, особенно после того, как некоторое время сидел дома, тоже страшно начало бесить это тупое болтливое мещанство. К пятнице ненавижу их окончательно, за выходные кое-как отдыхаю, потом опять начинают бесить.


 Проблема в том, что на работе мы большую часть нашей жизни. С людьми, которые нас бесят. Нам приходится с ними контактировать, не зависимо от нашего желания. И уйти не у всех получается. А если и уйдешь, то не факт, что в другом месте никто раздражать не будет. Скорее всего, будет, и возможно, даже больше, чем все предыдущие. Для многих интровертов удалённая работа – единственно верное решение, которое поможет не сойти с ума в процессе социализации.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, надо тщательнЕе скрывать от общественности своё отношение


 Мне гораздо легче не скрывать его, а не иметь вовсе.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Волна коронавируса принесла в Россию обострение психических заболеваний. Я не читаю новости, мне их рассказывают коллеги по работе. Среди них царит напряжение, а у некоторых прослеживаются истерические настроения. Вот уже второй день, как они в обеденный перерыв почти всем отделом загружаются в машины и едут осаждать магазины. Зачем-то скупают сгущёнку и гречку. Я пыталась им объяснить, что не стоит поддаваться панике, но они ничего не отвечают и как-то странно отводят глаза в сторону. Каждое утро кто-то рассказывает страшные истории. Мол, была вчера в Дикси, так там тётка две тележки туалетной бумаги везла к кассе. Кстати, пропаже с прилавков туалетной бумаги нашли объяснение: «Один чихнул – семеро обосрались». В общем, маразм крепчает.

----------


## tempo

Феня, а я так рад, что, когда мой менталитет стал подвигать меня на создание запасов, аки мышку к зиме  :Smile:  , я ему не противился и набил закрома. Разве что сахара почти нету )
Видишь ли, народ рванул закупаться в мой  интернет-магазин (с доставкой), и теперь там никукуя невозможно купить, все интервалы доставки заняты.
А сходить в магазин ножками, не видя ни ножек, ни земли под ними - очень невесёлый аттракцион.
Так что я *теперь* очень даже понимаю бабушек, по опыту второй мировой запасающих соль и спички ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Темпо, если действительно когда-нибудь случится апокалипсис, то выживет не тот, у кого запасов много, а тот, кто сильнее).

----------


## tempo

Феня, идеализм хорош, если в магазин исправно завозят наполнитель для холодильника, а в розетку исправно подают 220V для него же.
Как только не завозят и не подают - в игру вступает реализмм, т.е. соль, спички и генератор.
При полном пиздеце важно количество зубов для грызения вчерашних соплеменников, но до этого момента доживут уже далеко не все.

Думаю, с жизнию после смерти, если она есть, дело обстоит так же - кто как жил, тот так и огребёт, ну или вознаградится.
Вот проводишь ты земные дни, корча брезгливо лицо в сторону других, и только этим занята - родишься жабой пупырчатой, покрытой ядовитой слизью  :Smile: 
Да и в этой жизни несовершенные людишки будут смутно видеть твой завтрашний облик.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вот проводишь ты земные дни, корча брезгливо лицо в сторону других, и только этим занята


 Темпо, занята я совсем другими делами, но независимо от меня самой, мне каждый день приходится сталкиваться с невежеством, переходящим в идиотизм. И это люди, которые работают вместе со мной, а значит, таких подавляющее большинство. Поэтому неудивительно, что в нефте- и газо- добывающей стране 70% населения не дотягивают до уровня среднего класса. Спрашиваю одну: «А вам хорошо живется в такой стране?». «Хорошо», - отвечает. «А что конкретно хорошего?» Затрудняется с ответом, но находится: «Да разве в этом дело, главное, чтобы все здоровы были». «А если заболеют? Есть деньги на лечение?». Денег у неё нет, я это точно знаю. Она тоже знает. Поэтому программа у неё слетает и на все последующие вопросы она отвечает одной фразой: «Главное, чтобы все были здоровы». Твердит, как заклинание. И всем остальным «хорошо». Редко, кто здраво оценит ситуацию и выскажется по существу. Сегодня опять разбирали пакеты с лекарствами и делились способами профилактики. Все эти чудики, Темпо, очень боятся умереть. А я не собираюсь жить вечно, в этом моя с ними разница.

----------


## tempo

Ну не пофиг ли, что они там думают? Даже если их справедливо возмущает несправедливое распределение доходов от нефти и газа.
Мне непонятен практический смысл твоей медитации на отвращении к гнобящим в себе образ и подобие божие или, если угодно, разум?
Это грустно, но есть же среди 8.000.000.000 человеков соответствующие твоим критериям человековости.
Тебе лично известны такие люди?
Мне - да, хоть их и очень мало.

P.S. О, маленькое счастье! мне удалось пробиться к доставке соли и спичек ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ну не пофиг ли, что они там думают?


 По большому счёту, пофиг. Только проблема в том, что думают они вслух и в моём присутствии). 



> но есть же среди 8.000.000.000 человеков соответствующие твоим критериям человековости.
> Тебе лично известны такие люди?
> Мне - да, хоть их и очень мало.
> 
> P.S. О, маленькое счастье! мне удалось пробиться к доставке соли и спичек ))


 Темпо, ну я же понимаю, что идеальных нет, поэтому на многое реагирую вполне спокойно и под стандарты никого не подвожу. Но есть, конечно, определенные качества, которые мне импонируют, и из них складывается определенный образ приятного мне человека. Я даже среди публичных личностей выделила группу таких людей. Потом, кстати, обнаружила такую закономерность: многие из тех, кто мне нравится, друг другу так же симпатизируют. Например, М. Лабковский и Илья Лазерсон. Разные совершенно сферы деятельности, но при этом характерное сходство психологических портретов. Они ироничны, не всегда деликатны, но незлобивы. Уверенность в себе, - это то, что сразу чувствуешь, и это офигенно притягательное свойство. Д. Куплинова  в эту же группу отношу, положительные эмоции вызывает. В общем, если кто-то знает этих людей, то поймёт, что я имею в виду.

----------


## Unity

При всём уважении, мэм...



> По большому счёту, пофиг. Только проблема в том, что думают они вслух и в моём присутствии).


 *Почему* Вам не всё равно - на их поведение, самовыражение? Почему Вы реагируете аки меховая "ученица" товарища Павлова на этот "Раздражитель"? 
Почему Вы выработали во себе подобный "условный рефлекс" - злиться на этих... кхм-кхм... двуногих _братьев наших меньших_? 
Кому только хуже от этих реакций, от этих сценариев, кои повторяются опять и опять?
Эти, пардон, существа - всегда "на своей волне" - и одна-единственная, кто черпает негатив следствие взаимодействия - это только Вы. Им - всё равно. Они - в собственной стихии, варятся в своём соку. Они даже и не представляет, что бывает Вежливость или Уважение... 
И не смогут понять - и при всём желании - ещё множество реинкарнаций. Уровень просто Такой - и он не изменится - и нет смысла злиться из-за этого. Никакого Смысла. Ибо это "обжигает" одну только Вас.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Юнити, видимо, моя задача в том и состоит, чтобы научиться самоконтролю. Потому что я всё чаще замечаю, что раздражающие меня факторы стали обретать форму, проявляясь в непосредственной близости. Не выношу неприятно пахнущих людей – к нам приходит именно такой сотрудник, и не один. Бесит беспардонность – и такая пришла, уже поругались с ней, да так, что я потом целый день испытывала чувство вины. Правда, после этого она  перестала чихать с таким криком, как будто её насилуют. Держит, значит, себя в руках. Ну ладно, думаю, хоть какой-то результат. 
И да, я понимаю, что все они на своей волне, и что злиться бессмысленно, и что от этого хуже только мне самой, ибо после каждого такого эмоционального взрыва я чувствую себя так, как будто дементоры высосали из меня всю радость. Но мне сложно сохранять душевное равновесие, и я очень часто теряю контроль над ситуацией только из-за того, что не могу обуздать свои порывы.

----------


## Unity

Вы всё понимаете. *степенный поклон*
Даже и добавить нечего.

Внутри нас - механизм - рефлексом. Только подлинные мы - это не наш разум, чувства и эмоции. Это всё - чужое, поверхностное, всегда наносное - словно пыль, носимая ветром. 
Главное - свершить Сверхусилие и это понять. 
Что мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно. 
Мы - это не то, что творится в уме. Это автоматика.
Ну а наша суть - потрясённый Зритель, наблюдающий за действием "автопилота" тела - злящегося, ссорящегося, без конца "фильтрующего" мир по атрибуту "нравится/не нравится". 
Если это понять - словно просыпаешься - и былые "больные мозоли" - разом исчезают. 
Более не злишься со пол-оборота. 
Просто... понимаешь суть. 
И даже не комментируешь то, что происходит, словами иль в мыслях. 
Просто отпускаешь...
Это и есть исцеление. 
То, за чем мы сюда пришли - и в Мир, и на форум.

----------


## tempo

Феня, у тя прямо как в монасттырском послушании - сплошной искус, выявляющий пятна души  :Wink: 

Юнити,
вот подумалось: ведь для китайца или корейца мухи в котлетахх - самое то ))

----------


## Unity

*тянет руку, сидя за партой*
Мистер *Tempo*, а можно вопрос? Личный, очень неудобный.
Почему Ваше Высочество часто... конфликтует с кем-то? С Джуном, затем с Феникс?)
Что от этого меняется в окружающей реальности - если метнуть стрелы в сторону чей-то аватарки?
Неужели Вы действительно надеетесь, что, ведя диалог "языком войны", можно ну хоть как-то "сломать ситуацию" в положительное русло?

----------


## tempo

Я объяснял уже, почему.

В случае с Джуном мне очень не понравилась попытка за счёт Aare, с использованием притянутых за уши оскорбительных характеристик, выставить свою, предельно экономично-ограниченную модель поведения за эталон.
Мне очень не понравились попытки лить говно скрытно от поливаемого объекта.
Бог с ней, с моделью, каждый дрочит, как он хочет, но за чужой счёт делать это недопустимо, считаю я.
Заметим, что демонстрация моего неприятия такой модели усугублялась очень постепенно, с постоянными призывами к голосу разума.
Но - увы.

С Феней та же история - призыв к разуму не имел результата. Сколько раз я нежно просил экспериментального подтверждения достоверности "фактов", добытых столоверчением и пасьянсом Таро..?
Но она менее мстительна, чем Джун  :Smile:  и поэтому мы танцуем с ней на почтительном расстоянии от священной коровы  :Smile:  т.е. результат всё-таки есть.

Я не против священных коров, но против их выгула без совка для подбора лепёшек, и считаю вполне допустимым указать пальцем на следы жизнедеятельности этих животных.

Проблемы начинаются, когда у человека нет ничего, кроме идола. Грустная картина.

----------


## tempo

> Неужели Вы действительно надеетесь, что, ведя диалог "языком войны", можно ну хоть как-то "сломать ситуацию" в положительное русло?

Мне думается, что добрым словом и пистолетом можно добиться большего, чем просто добрым словом.
Возможно, %ное содержания доброго слова в таблетке должно быть выше... стараюсь, в меру сил, придерживаться именно таких пропорций )

----------


## Unity

Благодарствую за столь детальный ответ.)
Моя любознательность полностью удовлетворена.

----------


## Wasted

Да вы прям беллетрист, так стильно все расписали!

----------


## tempo

Wasted, спасибо за прозорливость.
Я как раз, в духе духа контингента форума, пишу третий том "Войны и мира". В современных, так сказать, декорациях ))

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, спасибо за прозорливость.
> Я как раз, в духе духа контингента форума, пишу третий том "Войны и мира". В современных, так сказать, декорациях ))


 Как бы то ни было, но для человека в вашем положении вы держитесь очень достойно.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ну а наша суть - потрясённый Зритель, наблюдающий за действием "автопилота" тела - злящегося, ссорящегося, без конца "фильтрующего" мир по атрибуту "нравится/не нравится".


 Больше скажу, «зритель» уже не просто потрясён, он в глубоком шоке, а голове только один вопрос: «какого хера происходит?»). Но самое интересное, что настоящий Зритель – это не мы с вами, а некий функциональный эквивалент Бога, которому, видимо, очень скучно).




> Если это понять - словно просыпаешься - и былые "больные мозоли" - разом исчезают. 
> Более не злишься со пол-оборота. 
> Просто... понимаешь суть. 
> И даже не комментируешь то, что происходит, словами иль в мыслях. 
> Просто отпускаешь...
> Это и есть исцеление.


 Не знаю, не знаю… Мне это «понимание» исцеления не принесло. Можно отключить эмоции, это не сложно. Поставить жизнь на паузу, довольствуясь бесстрастным ко всему отношением – «счастья нет, но есть покой и воля». С таким же успехом человек, желающий избавиться от «больных мозолей», может долбануть по себе электрошокером – временный паралич стопроцентно избавит от страданий).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

*Темпо*, странно, что тебе ни разу не приходило в голову так же нежно попросить, скажем, шаровую молнию, научно обосновать природу своего существования. Призови её к разуму, пусть экспериментально подтверждает, что она не иллюзия.

----------


## Unity

> Больше скажу, «зритель» уже не просто потрясён, он в глубоком шоке, а голове только один вопрос: «какого хера происходит?»). Но самое интересное, что настоящий Зритель – это не мы с вами, а некий функциональный эквивалент Бога, которому, видимо, очень скучно).


 Преклоняюсь перед уровнем Вашего прозрения.)



> Не знаю, не знаю… Мне это «понимание» исцеления не принесло. Можно отключить эмоции, это не сложно. Поставить жизнь на паузу, довольствуясь бесстрастным ко всему отношением – «счастья нет, но есть покой и воля». С таким же успехом человек, желающий избавиться от «больных мозолей», может долбануть по себе электрошокером – временный паралич стопроцентно избавит от страданий).


 При всём уважении, это означает, что всё это - было ведь не "пониманием", но очередным процессом в нашем интеллекте; просто ещё одной мыслью. 
То, что подразумевается - это... выход за пределы "текстового разума". Это прекращение равно и эмоций, и попыток разума как-либо (положительно или отрицательно) откомментировать и интерпретировать реальность онлайн. Это не откат в "плюс" или "минус" во наших суждениях или ощущениях - это перевод рычага на "ноль". Абсолютный и непоколебимый ноль. 
И Вы совершенно правы: люди с древнейших времён прибегают (сугубо интуитивно) к разного рода уловкам, призванным парализовать свой разум - к примеру, посредством алкоголя, наркотиков, экстремального спорта, путешествий по новым локациям, банально просмотру телесериалов или забываясь в музыке в наушниках. Это отвлечение от "ядерного синтеза" идей внутри нашего ума.
Но речь ведь идёт о том, чтоб не "отвлекаться" и не "заглушать" свой разум. 
Речь идёт о том, чтобы научиться его Контролировать - как свои собственные руки. А пока у нас - словно энурез - на ментальном уровне. Мысли "происходят" "сами" - ну и не подвластны нашим волевым усилиям. 
Се и есть Болезнь, сводящая нас с ума, отравляющая жизнь нам и ведущая под поезд или же с окна.
Дикий, бесконтрольный разум...

----------


## tempo

Феня, нет ничего удивительного, что я не обращаюсь с речами к шаровым молниям или птицам небесным ))
Я даже не прошу раскрыть мне механизьм, коим Таро извлекает сокрытое.
Только лишь молю согбенно о практической проверке.
Но ты готова забить мне кол в астральное отверстие за такие просьбы, и потому я прихожу к выводу, что мною затронута священная корова.
(под "коровой" я имею в веду не тебя, а ни на чём не основанное верование)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Темпо, меня раздражают не танцы вокруг коров, а то, что ты просишь предоставить доказательства того, что априори не может быть доказано. А почему бы тебе не потребовать у церковнослужителей доказательств чудес Христовых? Или  научного объяснения схождения благодатного огня? Там ничего тебя не смущает? Или Таро просто в общепринятые стандарты не укладывается? Ну и живи тогда спокойно, руководствуясь существующими шаблонами, зачем тебе эти эксперименты…

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> То, что подразумевается - это... выход за пределы "текстового разума". Это прекращение равно и эмоций, и попыток разума как-либо (положительно или отрицательно) откомментировать и интерпретировать реальность онлайн. Это не откат в "плюс" или "минус" во наших суждениях или ощущениях - это перевод рычага на "ноль". Абсолютный и непоколебимый ноль.


 Вы сейчас состояние транса (не путайте с медитацией) описываете, в которое ещё войти надо уметь, а уж находится в нём постоянно не под силу ни одному смертному. Но если вы с таким знанием дела об это пишите, может, подскажите технику вхождения?

----------


## tempo

Феня, я ни секунды не сомневаюсь в механизме схождения благодатного огня, и всеми пятью конечностями "за" наконец-то введённую в практику протирку спиртиком ложки на причастье.
Целесообразность квашенья расчленёнки святых рабов божиих мне тоже несомненна.
Чего я пока не сделал, так это не сносил в эпиднаддзор пробирку с водой из святого источника, в коем полощутся сотнями голожопые, голомудые и голопёздые верующие.
И мазок с целуемых массово икон не сдал туда же.
Для таких проверок нужно или иметь бОльшую, чем у слепого. свободу передвижения, или замотивироваться до крайности.

С картами проще.
Кстати, после перетасовки результат более не зависит от ловкости рук? Весь остальной процесс механичен?

----------


## tempo

О чудесах я у священнослужителей спрашивал. Ничего, кроме отсылок к ОБС ("одна бабка сказала"). Никакого личного опыта не обнарружено.
Как бы не оказалось, что Фома был единственным, кто сподобился )

----------


## Unity

> Вы сейчас состояние транса (не путайте с медитацией) описываете, в которое ещё войти надо уметь, а уж находится в нём постоянно не под силу ни одному смертному. Но если вы с таким знанием дела об это пишите, может, подскажите технику вхождения?


 Есть одно отличие:



> Транс (от лат. transire — переходить границы чего-либо) до сих пор традиционно определяют как состояние пониженного сознания или состояние дрёмы.
> Когда человек входит в трансовые состояния намеренно, то такой транс называется многими духовными школами востока медитацией.


 Сущность практики, наоборот, заключается не в том, чтобы "огрубеть" и "понизить болевой порог" (или же "порог срабатывания" всех тех наших рефлекторных и автоматических реакций на внешний раздражитель [чем бы он там ни был]); смысл - напротив, обострить внимание, чуткость ну и восприимчивость. Смысл: максимально "очистить от пыли (мышления)" "зеркало" своего сознания.
Относительно же методов:



> Медитация на пустоте — медитация со сосредоточением на отсутствии мыслей. Часто является следующим этапом для других форм медитации. При длительной медитации на безмыслии исчезают все виды мыслей, желаний и прекращается осознавание своего я — почти полностью исчезает дыхание, устанавливается состояние глубокого покоя, после которого внутреннее сознание человека освещается светом, вызывающим состояние невыразимого блаженства. В этом состоянии человек может находиться очень долго, не осознавая окружающего. Такая медитация может вызвать вслед за собою особое состояние всеосознавания, называемого на Востоке «Просветлением».


 Мне се помогает. 
Постичь всю абсурдность ну и хаотичность "жизни", кою мы вели ранее знакомства _с практикой_ - когда всё наше существование тому лишь посвящено, дабы бесконечно генерировать слова в недрах собственной души. Символы _без символизируемого_, "карты" безо территорий, модели чего-то несуществующего, сотканные из фрагментов памяти, выраженных в форме словарных лексем, выраженных в форме пустых симулякров. 
Думаю, Вы и так меня понимаете.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Кстати, после перетасовки результат более не зависит от ловкости рук?


 Когда монах читает молитву, влияют ли чётки в его руках на качество обращения к Богу?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Есть одно отличие...


 Медитация – это один способов вхождения в состояние транса. Малоэффективный для меня, потому что совершенно бесполезен за пределами места уединения и требует соответствующей подготовки, на которую очень часто просто нет времени.

----------


## Unity

> Медитация – это один способов вхождения в состояние транса. Малоэффективный для меня, потому что совершенно бесполезен за пределами места уединения и требует соответствующей подготовки, на которую очень часто просто нет времени.


 Увы, к сожалению, - любой новый навык требует от нас неких тренировок, частых упражнений ну и повторений. Так наш мозг/нервная система программирует в себе новый "рефлекс", алгоритм работы, модель поведения.
Без тени сомнения, вначале даже десять секунд медитации видятся как "невозможное" - но, чем больше практики, тем лишь только становится легче входить во этот "режим" - чистого внимания, предельной внимательности, собранности и осознанности. 
И если на первых порах некоторым требуется время и покой, декорации и позы, некоторые атрибуты (вроде ковриков иль благовоний), то в дальнейшем медитация остаётся с нами даже и движении, в делах повседневности и даже в толпе.
Результат стоит того. 
Покой и уравновешенность. Устранение одержимости печальным мышлением ну и провоцируемыми оным чувствами и переживаниями.
Имхо, это _самый главный навык_ - ну и тратить время на что-то ещё, кроме этого - просто означает на дольше откладывать время... исцеления. 
Но выбор за Вами. 
Это всегда Ваше право.

----------


## tempo

Чётки - это дозатор.
По ним отсчитывают господипомилуйное суесловие. На них даже спец. костяшки есть для десятков, как на счётах.
Думаю, чётки - тренажёр для остановки мыслей, и тыщу раз повторённое "СлаваКПСС" даст тот же эффект. Товарищ Гундяев знает это как никто другой ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И если на первых порах некоторым требуется время и покой, декорации и позы, некоторые атрибуты (вроде ковриков иль благовоний), то в дальнейшем медитация остаётся с нами даже и движении, в делах повседневности и даже в толпе.
> Результат стоит того.


 Юнити, не забывайте брать в расчёт такую особенность личности, как темперамент. Я полтора года  дистанционно обучалась «управлять энергией» в одном питерском центре, и медитации там завершали каждое занятие, которые проходили ежедневно. Так вот, втыкать с закрытыми глазами, приняв удобную позу и представляя себе невесть что, всегда казалось мне довольно глупым занятием, успокаивающего действия не оказывало, а иногда даже порядком раздражало. Мне нужен определённый результат, а бессмысленное барахтанье в пустоте мне ничего не даёт. Если требуется быстрое успокоение, то достаточно ритмично и глубоко дышать несколько секунд. Правда, очень часто у меня до этого дело не успевает доходить, разряжаюсь я молниеносно и ооочень громко). Дальше глубоко дышать нужно уже не мне, а тем, в чьём присутствии меня бомбануло). Юнити, я хочу не просто медитировать, а чтобы ответы приходили на мои многочисленные вопросы. Понимаете, о чём я?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Думаю, чётки - тренажёр для остановки мыслей, и тыщу раз повторённое "СлаваКПСС" даст тот же эффект. Товарищ Гундяев знает это как никто другой ))


 Думаю, что чётки – это вспомогательный инструмент для самогипноза, как и тасование карт. И если подумать, ни одно, ни второе на качество результата никак не влияет, а только лишь помогает практику впасть в трансцендентную кому).

----------


## Wasted

> Юнити, не забывайте брать в расчёт такую особенность личности, как темперамент. Я полтора года  дистанционно обучалась «управлять энергией» в одном питерском центре, и медитации там завершали каждое занятие, которые проходили ежедневно. Так вот, втыкать с закрытыми глазами, приняв удобную позу и представляя себе невесть что, всегда казалось мне довольно глупым занятием, успокаивающего действия не оказывало, а иногда даже порядком раздражало. Мне нужен определённый результат, а бессмысленное барахтанье в пустоте мне ничего не даёт. Если требуется быстрое успокоение, то достаточно ритмично и глубоко дышать несколько секунд. Правда, очень часто у меня до этого дело не успевает доходить, разряжаюсь я молниеносно и ооочень громко). Дальше глубоко дышать нужно уже не мне, а тем, в чьём присутствии меня бомбануло). Юнити, я хочу не просто медитировать, а чтобы ответы приходили на мои многочисленные вопросы. Понимаете, о чём я?)


 
Вот я вас прекрасно понимаю, мне тоже темперамент не позволяет, слишком много слишком быстрых мыслей роятся в моей буйной головушке. Медитировать пробовал, ни в какую.

----------


## 4ёрный

Чем медитация отличается от таблов, наркоты и прочей дури? Ничем! Она не устраняет причины. Не даёт смысла. Лишь туманит разум. Да, возможно, это дешёвый способ получить покой и счастье. Но разве это есть смысл короткого существования?

----------


## Unity

При всём уважении, складывается впечатление, что Вы просто тратили дни свои... напрасно.
"Управлять энергией" - нечто с той же оперы, что и "поднимающееся кундалини", "визуализация мечтаний", "раскрытие третьего глаза", "снятие сглаза/порчи и венца безбрачия" или "пикап-интесивы". *грустная усмешка*
Подлинная медитация не имеет общего с упражнениями представления (каких-либо образов) или с акробатикою в некоторах позах.
Это, прежде всего, интроспекция. Взгляд внутрь себя, тихий, молчаливый, пристальный - не имеющий во своей основе прочей какой-либо цели, кроме как "расчистить мусорные полигоны" у себя внутри, во своей душе. 
"Результат" сего, ежели угодно, - прекращенье того (кошмарного) "сна", в котором "живём" мы уже столько лет. Сна, сотканного с словесных моделей, кои мы озвучиваем с утра и до ночи. Сна, в котором все мы - вечные "заложники". 
Прочее - действительно глупо, тщетно и бесцельно. 

Относительно ответов. 
Вопросы - это просто временные очаги активности ну и беспокойства внутри нашего ума. Оные приходят, звучат и уходят. Зачастую именно шумные жернова вопросов препятствуют нам тихо и безмолвно _увидеть_ Ответ - в этом уравнении, сотканном из слов. Кроме того, ни один вопрос - не является Последним. Каждый - попросту звено в цепи, коя бесконечна. Даже верные ответы - в себе не таят конца этому процессу - вечной мастурбации своей головы пустым вопрошанием. 
Чтобы понять, почему так происходит - стоит просто посмотреть на то, как же мы устроены. Сознание - это словно эеркало, кое без конца "скучает" и "сопротивляется" - своим отражениям. Оно никогда не бывает полностью удовлетворённым, спокойным и уравновешенным, в нынешнем моменте. Оно созидает призраки из слов, симулируя "реальность", в коей ему, как оно надеется, "стало бы комфортно". Но этого не будет. Мы не (с)можем "прописаться" внутри ментальных иллюзий. Подлинный наш "Дом" и предназначение - именно реальность. Такая, какой она есть, тихая, безмолвная. И мы с ней едины. Всё _уже_ на месте. Нет необходимости куда-то бежать, что-то симулировать и воображать. 
Покой - в нас внутри - и всегда был там, просто его "похищали" ну и заслоняли "облака" идей, коими мы одержимы.
Подлинная медитация _устраняет муть_ - и мы прозреваем суть. 
Вопросы - пусты. 
Ответы - всегда перед нами, нашими глазами. 
Нет необходимости платить неким коучам, посещать некие сансанги, подолгу торчать на коврике, жечь кои-то палочки перед статуэткой Будды и петь некие мантры.
Это пустой ритуал. 
Сущность - просто осознать _пустотность_ своего сознания ну и наслаждаться ей.

----------


## tempo

4ёрный, как же приятно, озвучив вопрос и готовый ответ, привычно плеснуть этим на свой мозг хлороформом  :Smile: 
Мышление штампами тем и приятно, что неэнергозатратно.

----------


## Unity

> Вот я вас прекрасно понимаю, мне тоже темперамент не позволяет, слишком много слишком быстрых мыслей роятся в моей буйной головушке. Медитировать пробовал, ни в какую.


 Именно в этом проблема - и Вы сами это понимаете. Мерцание абсурдных "моделей реальности", "описываемых" предложениями внутреннего монолога в внутреннем "эфире" своего сознания - всё это самообман, дарящий лишь раздражение, страдание и чувство обманутости - каждый новый день, каждый новый час, почти каждое мгновение.
И если попыткам не сопутствовал успех, значит, вероятно, техника (коих бесчисленное множество - для различных темпераментов и типов ума) была избрана неверно. Гвозди не забить отвёрткой, гайку не открутишь в руке с молотком. Всему - своё применение. 



> Чем медитация отличается от таблов, наркоты и прочей дури? Ничем! Она не устраняет причины. Не даёт смысла. Лишь туманит разум. Да, возможно, это дешёвый способ получить покой и счастье. Но разве это есть смысл короткого существования?


 Медитация и медицина - однокоренные слова. Медитация - лекарство. Это люди осознали ещё на заре истории - в той же древней Индии, Китае, Японии - ещё в те периоды, когда наши предки во звериных шкурах делили пещеры костяными копьями ну и кремневыми стрелами.
Не реклама, не популяризатор - мне за это никто ничего не платит. 
Просто это самая действенная техника, призванная в нас купировать манию самоубийства - ну и недовольства жизнью (и т.д., и т.п., и в таком ключе).
В чём же здесь различие - с психофармакологическими средствами или же наркотиками? 
Таблы "мозгоправов" призваны насильственно влиять на химию тела, устраняя "вредные" симптомы душевных расстройств - расстройст нашего ума, мышления! И это абсурд! Именно поэтому они - жалкое плацебо, настоль низкоэффективное. Если что они и "изменяют" внутри пациентов, так это внушают Веру, будто бы приём пилюль "должен" как-то изменить их мировосприятиие, мироощущение и стереотипы мысли, что они формировали в себе много-много лет - разом ну и вскоре, словно бы по волшебству. Этого не происходит - и люди годами меняют врачей, меняют рецепты ну и препараты - корчась в подлинной агонии ну и существуя в собственном аду, своём, персональном, незаметном прочим. 
Это та причина, по которой встретились - Вы и я сейчас - ну и все мы, временно объединённые этим самым форумом!..
То же и с наркотиками - что, по определению, "внешний химический агент, изменяющий химию/динамику протекающих в мозгу процессов". То есть, это Внешний и Грубый "рычаг", который _на время_ наши "отключает" мысли, даруя "взамен" зависимость, болезнь, деградацию в качестве частицы общества/семьи и скорую смерть - вследствие нехватки средств на новые, экспоненциально большие дозы вещества, вследствие попыток заменить их дешовым "аналогом" - дальше сами понимаете.
Медитация, в отличие от вышеперечисленного, - это "штурвал управления" своим естеством, коий от рождения был во наших руках - но которым все мы _разучились пользоваться_ вследствие ужасной случайности - рожденья в слепом ну и "бездуховном" обществе.
Медитация имеет дело именно с причинами нашего страданиями: мыслями - без конца продуцируемые разумом в качестве "щита" от этой действительности; в качестве "альтернативы" текущей реальности, с коей "не согласны" мы, коей недовольны, кою отрицаем/желаем отбросить. Всяческая наша мысль - Протез - того, чего не хватает. Но плохой протез, сотканный из дыма ну и сновидений. Нам необходимо подлинное, Истина. Получить её можно лишь отбросив бесплодные и неисчерпаемые призраки мышления. 
"Смысл" - это просто слово с лексикона, коим без конца "жонглирует" разум, этот жалкий клоун в нашем естестве, ищущий "причины" ну и "оправдания" своему вечному несчастью, голоду и жажде. 
Когда мы в тиши, в ходе медитации - вопросы о "смысле" или же "бессмысленности" - разом исчезают. Любые пары противоположностей прекращают "танец", в ходе коего они завсегда сменяют друг дружку во нашем уме в кое-то мгновение. 
Ну а что _доподлинно_ всех нас затуманивает - так это прочтение чьих-то мёртвых слов - или пережовывание собственных - как безвкусной "жвачки" с утра и до ночи. Ходьба в этом лабиринте - се и есть причина нашего несчастья и жажды покончить с собой. 
Наш вечный самообман и игра словами. 
Но душе нужны не слова. 
Живые переживания - во здесь и сейчас, насущно. 
И если не осознать сего - то всё то, что нас мучило вчера - будет мучить ныне, завтра, послезавтра, дни, недели, месяцы и годы, многие годы, трагически медленно текущие - и так пока сама смерть не покончит с этим безобразием.
Вы осведомлены. 
И я очень прошу Вас - почувствовать разницу. 
Меж инферно тщетных рассуждений - ну и тишиной, покоем, молчанием.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, а не надо перфекционировать и требовать прозрений.
Роятся мысли - и пусть роятся. За ними можно наблюдать - это тоже медитация.
А после из прораба до министра дорастёшь,
Но если туп, как дерево, — родишься баобабом
И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрёшь (c)  :Smile:

----------


## 4ёрный

Ну да, ну да... Пойду к себе в персональный ад. Там хоть тепло))) 
Юнити, не все "души" желают живых переживаний. 
Когда придя в кинотеатр и удобно устроившись в кресле, Вы осознаете, что фильмец то гонят совсем не тот, что на афише, что будете делать?
Вопрос риторический.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> не надо перфекционировать и требовать прозрений.
> Роятся мысли - и пусть роятся. За ними можно наблюдать - это тоже медитация.
> А после из прораба до министра дорастёшь,
> Но если туп, как дерево, — родишься баобабом
> И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрёшь (c)


 Ага, я смотрю, тут министров столько, что аж в глазах рябит. И хоть бы один прораб попался, чтобы с ним поговорить душевно, без пафоса, но нет, все выросли, да так, что выше только небо. 
Прозрений никто не требует, но если я понимаю, что у других это получилось, то почему бы не попробовать самой, интересно же. А. Литвин в своей книге описывал медитацию, целью которой было получение информации о каком-то из своих родственников. Сначала внутренним зрением он видел лишь темноту, потом на её фоне начинали проявляться радужные пятна, примерно такие же, какие создает бензин на воде. После чего начинали складываться картинки. Я такие картинки тоже видела, поэтому знаю, что видно их бывает какие-то доли секунды, потом они исчезают. Но из них складывается информация, связанная с ближайшим будущим. Но зачастую, когда я делаю это намеренно, дальше темноты у меня не получается продвинуться, а хотелось бы. А просто собственные мысли меня не интересуют, это хаос, который не несёт ничего существенного, нужно учиться концентрировать внимание на чём-то значимом, на вопросе, на который желаешь получить ответ.

----------


## Unity

> Придя в кинотеатр и удобно устроившись в кресле, Вы осознаете, что фильмец то гонят совсем не тот, что на афише, что будете делать?


 Что же стану делать? Так подразумеваю, се метафора на всю нашу жизнь, в коей мы разочаровались свыше всякого предела?
Для начала, просто улыбнусь - усвоив урок, что "всё вокруг - Обман" - ну и "доверять" чему-то во этой "вселенной" - се значит не уважать себя. Доверять событиям, фактам или людям, Богу, потоку истории. Всё Здесь - "Матрица" и ложь. Дым и зеркала. Обман и мошенничество с самого начала - начиная со лживой афиши. 
И что остаётся делать? 
Имхо, коль мы уже оказались во этом инферно, в этом дьявольском синематографе - и даже не в зале, но суть на экране ну и в главной роли - одно остаётся. 
Кутить и куражится. Всё равно - в аду - и вряд ли уже провалимся ниже. 
Смотреть то, что "крутит" скрытый за спиной проектор - ну и Попытаться наслаждаться... всем этим "сеансом" Sony PlayStation VR. 
Что же ещё остаётся во этой глобальной "многопользовательской ролевой сетевой игре"?
Можно уйти прочь, бесспорно, найдя квестовый предмет вроде цианида или пистолета, - но можно остаться. В обмане, в кошмаре, внутри этого больного и психоделического фильма. Чтобы посмотреть концовку. Не только свою - но и всего Мира...
Мы ведь любим Эпику?
Вирусы? 3-я Мировая? Смена земных полюсов? Что-то, да прикончит это человечество - и мы во первых рядах, с колой и поп-корном. 
Зачем уходить?
Всё самое интересное - ещё впереди...



> ...В своей книге описывал медитацию, целью которой было получение информации о каком-то из своих родственников.


 Вам нужен самоконтроль, внутренний покой - или "ясновиденье"?..



> А просто собственные мысли меня не интересуют, это хаос, который не несёт ничего существенного.


 Верно. И так - внутри каждого из пришедших на форум. Каждого из тех, кто ходит по улицам и ездит в авто. Внутри каждого, кто лечит, учит, продаёт и правит страной.
Лишь... хаос. Теперь понимаете - Почему же всё вокруг _вот так_? Почему так много ошибок, так много несчастных, так много проблем?..
Лечить стоит Человечество - посредством отдельных людей.
Лечить, чтоб избавить их от галлюцинаций мысли, в коих "хаос/ничего существенного" 24/7, 7 дней в неделю и 365 в году. 
Лечить - а не делать из них "телепатов", разумом ныряющих в "Хроники Акаши". 
На хре* "эзотерику", бонусы и "плюшки". 
Вопрос просто в том, чтобы некоторые _выжили_ ну и прекратили вечный садомазохизм в своём же сознании.
Ради сего мы сегодня все Здесь собрались. 
Сему служит каждый сущий "круглый стол" наш. 
Пониманию себя - каждым человеком - а не мракобесию и прозренью будущего.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вам нужен самоконтроль, внутренний покой - или "ясновиденье"?


 Всё перечисленное сразу. Как вы считаете, этого хватит, или ещё что-то нужно?)




> Лечить стоит Человечество - посредством отдельных людей.


 Есть такая замечательная фраза: "Желая изменить мир, начните с себя".   




> Вопрос просто в том, чтобы некоторые выжили ну и прекратили вечный садомазохизм в своём же сознании.
> Ради сего мы сегодня все Здесь собрались.


 Не забудьте только всем остальным сообщить о цели их сбора Здесь, а то, думаю, они как всегда, не в курсе, а "все мы" - это только вы.

----------


## tempo

> А просто собственные мысли меня не интересуют, это хаос, который не несёт ничего существенного, нужно учиться концентрировать внимание на чём-то значимом, на вопросе, на который желаешь получить ответ.

Так и не надо концентрироваться на собственных мыслях.
Наблюдение за их потоком позволяет замечать и ощущать промежутки.
Я бы назвал такую медитацию неделанием мышления.
(надеюсь, мы все окукуенно начитанны и знаем, откуда взялся термин "неделание" и что это такое  :Smile:  )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Темпо, медитации, мысли, промежутки между ними – всё это для меня давно пройденный материал, и уже не актуальный. А вы с Юнити только сейчас на этой теме залипли, и поэтому вас пока «вставляет». Это пройдёт. Точно так же, как и вы, я считала на данном этапе развития, что многим требуется лечение, потому что они не могут осознать того, что я, «великий мудрец», осознала). И это тоже пройдёт. Пройдёт, когда вы поймёте, что то, о чём вы постоянно говорите здесь – ВАШЕ больное место, и к другим не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Unity

> Не забудьте только всем остальным сообщить о цели их сбора Здесь, а то, думаю, они как всегда, не в курсе, а "все мы" - это только вы.


 Для многих из _выживших_ Это Место стало чем-то вроде бехтеревского "Института Мозга", листая страницы которого многие сумели самим же "вправить", наконец, мозги. Остаться в живых. Выбросить на свалку все свои прежние страдания, сверхценные мысли, эго ну и прочий мусор, омрачающий и отягощающий прежнее существование.
Но это проекция, обусловленная личностью самого проектора. Для Вас этот форум может, конечно, иметь любое иное значение. 



> Темпо, медитации, мысли, промежутки между ними – всё это для меня давно пройденный материал, и уже не актуальный. А вы с Юнити только сейчас на этой теме залипли, и поэтому вас пока «вставляет». Это пройдёт. Точно так же, как и вы, я считала на данном этапе развития, что многим требуется лечение, потому что они не могут осознать того, что я, «великий мудрец», осознала). И это тоже пройдёт. Пройдёт, когда вы поймёте, что то, о чём вы постоянно говорите здесь – ВАШЕ больное место, и к другим не имеет никакого отношения.


 Если бы это было так - разве Вы пришли б сюда?
Если бы действительно могли себя контролировать, контент и активность своего мышления, отравляющего жизнь? 

"Требуется" или же "не требуется" кому-то "лечение" - каждый для себя решает индивидуально. 
Мы Здесь не "врачи" и не "пациенты". Все мы Здесь на равных, не выше, не ниже. Только в таком случае и может случиться некий диалог. 

Если мы действительно что-то понимаем, то, прежде всего - иллюзорность нашего человеческого "Я" ну и всех его "регалий". После нас не тешит мания собственной "значимости" - и не ранит осознание, что мы, как и каждый, в чём-то преуспели/в чём-то - полные лошары, профаны, глупцы. Эти "ярлыки" из слов более не определяют нас. Можете наречь кого-то разумным или же глупцом - ни тепло, ни холодно. Это лишь чьи-то проекции, обусловленные его горизонтом виденья.
Если мы действительно что-то осознали, так это, бесспорно, что _Пройдёт Абсолютно Всё_: и чувство собственной важности, и наш эгоцентризм, и желание распушить все пёрышки дабы показаться прочим эким "высоко возвышенным просветлённым гуру". Всё это навоз и собачий бред. 
Мы - всё те же люди. Глупые настолько, что даже готовы себя погубить, только б не признаться самим же себе во своих ошибках, в собственной же глупости. 
И это пройдёт - и уже проходит. 

К сожаленью, нет: всё, происходящее в наших головах - _общее больное место_ - каждого "зацикленного" на своих страданиях, на своём геморрое и больных мозолях. 
Беспокойный, бесконтрольный разум.
Это не моё "открытие", впервые озвучил это Гаутама Будда. 
"Всё вокруг - страдание. Разлука с прекрасным, контакт с ненавистным. Человек завсегда не удовлетворён насущным". 
Пока в своих мыслях. 
Вакуум в сознании - всё же панацея - каждому, кто мучится от фантомных интеллектуальных болей.

Увы, я лошара - ибо не могу найти верных слов, дабы достучаться к каждому, суметь объяснить ну и показать - как мы сами, своими руками, своим же мышлением - себя убиваем, себе разрушаем...

На сём - надобно раскланяться. 
Надобно писать курсовик, будь же он неладен.
Сайонара, люди...

----------


## tempo

Феня, твоя декларация очень плохо коррелирует с твоими пасьянсами и бытовым раздражением от факта существования на свете глупых тёток )
Не потому ли ты так недовольна, что в глубинах своего противоестества подозреваешь, что тоже тётка  и тоже, увы ... ))
Зачем ты делаешь из медитации антикульт? если притормаживание думанья физиологически и психически полезно, то почему бы нет:
Еда с последующей дефекацией тоже низменна, но все мы делаем это. И пузырчатым мешком меж рёбер шевелим, засасывая воздух. Причём гнусные акты приёма пищи и дыхания производим вообще публично ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Если бы это было так - разве Вы пришли б сюда?


 В любом случае пришла бы, даже если это было бы так.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, твоя декларация очень плохо коррелирует с твоими пасьянсами и бытовым раздражением от факта существования на свете глупых тёток )
> Не потому ли ты так недовольна, что в глубинах своего противоестества подозреваешь, что тоже тётка  и тоже, увы ... ))


 Я не подозреваю, я это знаю. В противном случае, будь я хоть немного умнее, то перестала бы реагировать на то, что ты пишешь в мой адрес, я бы просто обходила бы тебя стороной. Да, глупо с моей стороны не делать выводы, и, забывая прошлое, снова и снова наступать на одни и те же грабли. Но я всё-таки постараюсь больше не наступать. Без медитации.

----------


## tempo

Феня, прошу понять: я пишу тебе о тебе то, что пишу, по причине трудно подавляемого желания делать мир лучше, делая лучше человеков, в этом мире живущих )
Я считаю, что саморефлексия делает человека лучше, и всячески, напрямую и окольно, проливаю свет сего знания в твой чулан ))
Что следовало бы скорректировать в пролитии благодати - так это повысить долю окольности, но таков уж мой tempoрамент, что часто соблазняюси действовать в лоб )))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, прошу понять...


 Я поняла, что общий язык у тебя получается находить только с пидорасами, поэтому придай своему tempoраменту правильное направление, это важно. Ибо не всякий мир хочет, чтобы ты сделал его лучше.

----------


## tempo

Ошибаешься, Феня.
Не только с ними, во-первых, и не всегда с ними, во-вторых.
Что касается их сексуальных предрасположений, мне это фиолетово, равно как и твои лесбийские опыты.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ошибаешься, Феня.


 Рада бы ошибаться, Тёпа, да только не на твой счёт. 



> Не только с ними, во-первых, и не всегда с ними, во-вторых.


 «Не только с ними, не всегда с ними» - это твоя очередная (и снова не совсем удачная) попытка придать своей персоне товарный вид. Из той же серии твоих сочинений, где ты пытался доказать Ремарку, что крайне востребован. Да так, что приходится буквально отбиваться от назойливых свах, пытающихся женить тебя любой ценой. Да кому ты нахуй нужен, Тёпа…  Что-то когда-то было один раз сказано и носило характер то ли полушутки, то ли полуправды, а может, просто взбодрить тебя хотели… А ты пишешь об этом так, как будто на улицу выйти не можешь, под каждым кустом засада. 



> Что касается их сексуальных предрасположений, мне это фиолетово


 Да не совсем тебе «фиолетово». На самом деле, схема общения с тобой довольно проста: ты – оскорбляешь, собеседник – соглашается. Если собеседник оказывается достаточно терпелив и лишен всякого ЧСД, то можно со 100%-ной уверенностью сказать, что общение сложится. Если собеседник испытывает внутренний дискомфорт и сопротивляется такому положению дел, то на моём (и не только) примере можно увидеть последствия. Есть, правда, категория людей, в разговоре с которыми ты сразу уходишь в минус, и ты это чувствуешь. Но таких очень мало, и они, однозначно, к пидорасам не имеют никакого отношения. Последние же сами по себе изначально не слишком в себе уверены, их субъективная значимость для потенциальных партнёров заметно снижена, и они это понимают. А поскольку твоя собственная объективная значимость прочно застыла на отметке ноль, то тебе, как говориться, «на безрыбье и рак рыба», плюсом идёт ещё то, что ты падок на лесть, и этим пользуются.

----------


## tempo

Феня, кто ж виноват, что ты воспринимаешь как оскорбление предложение говорить доказательно о твоей ворожбе.
Более чем уверен, что имитация искренней заинтересованности в её результатах привела бы к имитации тобой не-неприязни.
Но увы, мне интереснее вести просветительскую работу среди тебя  :Wink: , чем получать социальные "поглаживания". Их и так достаточно.
Ты абсолютно права, оценивая моё положение как "полный пиздец". Но я же не пишу это слово на своём флаге, что и вводит в заблуждение окружающих. Это здесь я вываливаю всё по пунктам, а в реале люди видят только чёрные очки. И необдуманные предложения познакомить и т.д. имеют место.
Но мне оно нах не надо. Хватило отношений по самое нехочу, это два, и СПИД однако, это раз, и с глазками п-ц, это ноль.

Насчёт ценности для гомочеловеков внимания ты тоже права. Тем более, что тут мы имеем вообще редкий вариант - трансгендер, которым ещё сложнее не нарваться. Но у меня всегда была полная толерантность к людям, которые проводят эксперименты исключительно над собой. Среди моих знакомых было несколько геев и лесбиянок, и что? это их _личное_ дело, что куда, кому и как. В остальном - такие же люди со своими тараканами, и не могу сказать, чтоб этих тараканов было существенно больше.
Кстати, ты как-то замяла (для ясности?) свой собственный педерастический, ой прости, лесбийский период. Несамокритично, однако )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, кто ж виноват, что ты воспринимаешь как оскорбление предложение говорить доказательно о твоей ворожбе.


 Опять двадцать пять… Вообще-то человек, «особенно ценящий визуализацию», давно заметил бы, что уже довольно долго он нарезает один и тот же «порочный круг». Небольшой такой круг, с минимальным набором составляющих, но очень высокой скоростью вращения.



> Кстати, ты как-то замяла (для ясности?) свой собственный педерастический, ой прости, лесбийский период. Несамокритично, однако )


 А зачем развивать такие темы, если есть сплетники вроде тебя. Это очень удобно, они всё сделают сами, причём отредактируют так, что факты обретут новую жизнь. Так что, валяй, даю тебе возможность самоутвердится, по-другому у тебя, видно, никак не получается.

----------


## tempo

Феня, повторенье - мать-перемать ученья.
Это нормально - хотеть доказательств.
Я трогаю снова и снова твою священную корову, чтобы ты заметила её коровистость. Или, о чудо, явила пример результативности гадания Таро в натуре.
Мне был бы более любезен второй вариант.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Человечество -*ВИРУС, сейчас на охоту вышел антивирус "Корона"

----------


## tempo

Феня, спасибо, кстати!
Этимологически исследовав слово "Тёпа", высочайше соизволяю сие именование ко мну прилагати  :Smile: 
http://www.bolshoyvopros.ru/question...ho-vnutri.html

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Человечество -*ВИРУС


 Детки в маму пошли

----------


## Remarque

Темпо хотел блеснуть интеллехтом, даже дал ссылку, но не заметил в ней самого важного.

Тёпа - в старославянском - неряха, простофиля. Слово "до тепа" уже является архаизмом и значит "способный".Отсюда "недотепа" это антоним к "до тепе"(пишется раздельно) и значит не способный.

Значит, плоховато этимологически исследовал словечко.

----------


## tempo

"идти", "рубить", "тесать - чем, собственно, и занимаюсь.
Получится ли при отсутствии зрения до-йти и до-рубить" - большой вопрос, "но сам процесс ...", как говорил ВВП, будучи Вовочкой...  :Smile: 
Чего я точно не стану делать, так это верить в тасовку засаленых картонок.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Темпо хотел блеснуть интеллехтом


 Нет, здесь другое. Сам-то он любит задевать других, но при этом очень чувствительно реагирует на ответную негативную реакцию. То есть, если ему сказать: «А не пошёл бы ты, придурок, со своим поиском доказательств… Ну не веришь ты в гадания – не верь, твое право, я-то тут при чём? Я же не лезу к тебе с требованием засвидетельствовать существование того Фомы, с которым ты во всём согласен.», - ему точно не понравится. Зато сколько было ликования, когда я согласилась на его сравнение меня с глупой тёткой, саморефлексия ему, убогому, где-то привиделась. А в реальности газлайтинг в чистом виде, с его стороны, и желание сбросить с себя этого присосавшегося паразита – с моей. И самое главное, чтобы там он о своей мотивации не писал, оправдывая себя, за всем этим стоит ряд его собственных психологических проблем, которые он упорно в себе не признаёт, но с удовольствием ищет и находит в других. А так как заняться ему, по ходу, больше нечем, то он создает в своей голове сценарии «улучшения мира и человечества в целом», попутно взрывая мозг тем, кого хочет «улучшить».

----------


## tempo

Феня, когда кроме не признаваемойй священной коровы нет ничего - и начинается агрессивная защита её святых лепёшек.
Любая попытка просить (не требовать!) доказательств, ну хоть каких-то, вызывает агрессию.
Типичный пример верующего недумающего человека.
Поговори с любым христанутым об анализе мазка с иконы - получишь ту же реакцию. об основном в учении -  возлюблении ближних - будет забыто прочно и сразу.
Ты - такая же. Только идол другой.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, когда кроме не признаваемойй священной коровы нет ничего - и начинается агрессивная защита её святых лепёшек.
> Любая попытка просить (не требовать!) доказательств, ну хоть каких-то, вызывает агрессию.
> Типичный пример верующего недумающего человека.
> Поговори с любым христанутым об анализе мазка с иконы - получишь ту же реакцию. об основном в учении -  возлюблении ближних - будет забыто прочно и сразу.
> Ты - такая же. Только идол другой.


 Ты ебанутый, что ли? Или поговорить очень хочется, но не с кем и не о чем, поэтому приходится мифических священных коров повсюду искать. Ты со своими друзьями-пидорасами сначала доведёте человека до состояния психоза, а потом его же ещё и в агрессии обвините, когда он вполне закономерно начинает злиться.

----------


## tempo

Насчёт твоего регулярного психоза давно никаких сомнений нет.
- Феня, показываю на палочках: // + // = ////, то есть два+два=четыре. Видишь?
- Нет, пять! И 3.14дорас каждый, кто не согласен!! ААААААААА!!!!
(тут не примчались санитары, не эвакуировали вас, увы)

Грустно, если попытка думать рационально вызывает психоз.

----------


## Remarque

> Нет, здесь другое. Сам-то он любит задевать других, но при этом очень чувствительно реагирует на ответную негативную реакцию. То есть, если ему сказать: «А не пошёл бы ты, придурок, со своим поиском доказательств… Ну не веришь ты в гадания – не верь, твое право, я-то тут при чём? Я же не лезу к тебе с требованием засвидетельствовать существование того Фомы, с которым ты во всём согласен.», - ему точно не понравится. Зато сколько было ликования, когда я согласилась на его сравнение меня с глупой тёткой, саморефлексия ему, убогому, где-то привиделась. А в реальности газлайтинг в чистом виде, с его стороны, и желание сбросить с себя этого присосавшегося паразита – с моей. И самое главное, чтобы там он о своей мотивации не писал, оправдывая себя, за всем этим стоит ряд его собственных психологических проблем, которые он упорно в себе не признаёт, но с удовольствием ищет и находит в других. А так как заняться ему, по ходу, больше нечем, то он создает в своей голове сценарии «улучшения мира и человечества в целом», попутно взрывая мозг тем, кого хочет «улучшить».


  А зачем ты вообще кормишь тролля?) Темпо же вообще не нужна причина, чтобы прицепиться, паразитируя на нервах собеседников. А если уж вести с ним разговоры, то его же методами. Требуй и у него доказательств всего и вся им сказанного.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А зачем ты вообще кормишь тролля?) Темпо же вообще не нужна причина, чтобы прицепиться, паразитируя на нервах собеседников. А если уж вести с ним разговоры, то его же методами. Требуй и у него доказательств всего и вся им сказанного.


 Он носится здесь с высунутым языком то за одним, то за другим, не потому, что эти люди ему реально интересны, а потому, что, как и всякий начинающий «думающий», он нетерпим к чужому мировоззрению, особенно, если оно не совпадает с его собственным. И здесь становится понятно, что никаких «доказательств» ему не надо, и единственная цель, которую он преследует – высмеять, уколоть, «обличить». Когда человек хочет разобраться в вопросе по существу, он берёт и пробует, изучает, проверяет на собственном опыте, не дёргая без конца других. А то получается, что не верит он, а доказывать и убеждать в обратном его должна я. Палочки он мне рисует…
Кроме того, у меня совершенно нет желания действовать в его отношении его же методами, хотя бы по той причине, что мне всё равно, во что он верит и что считает правильным. Я не преследую его с целью навязать свои убеждения, не тыкаю в лицо «засаленными картонками», не пытаюсь что-то доказать, и не хочу этого делать, давно озвучив причину и надеясь на адекватную реакцию. Но каналья невменяем. Ему грустно, видите ли, что я «думаю нерационально». Да как хочу, так и думаю.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> и я отвечу на любые вопросы, если вопросы эти не о личной, персонально-адресно идентифицирующей меня информации.


 Хех, странно, что тебе вообще это в голову пришло, что я могу тебя об этом спросить)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> "Вменяемая" Феня, ты действительно считаешь, что вера в раскладку тасованной колоды - действие вменяемого человека?


 Абсолютно.



> Или просто хочешь, чтобы тебя оставили в покое наедине с твоим безумием?


 Восхищаюсь твоей проницательностью. Именно этого я от тебя и хочу – чтобы ты оставил меня в покое. Тем более, большой ещё вопрос, по ком из нас диспансер больше плачет.



> Или хочешь найти сходно безумных и спеть хором?


 Да не, хором только ты с пидорасами поёшь, а у меня сольное выступление. 



> Заметь, что о безумии, которое мне в тебе увиделось сразу, я говорю только сейчас


 Хех) Иди нахуй, Тёп, достал, её-богу)

----------


## Remarque

Не помню, писал ли об этом уже, но тогда повторю, что вера в Бога никоим образом не отрицает предсказаний тех же карт Таро и прочих вещей типа доски Уиджи. Просто это идёт уже от тёмных сил и может навредить человеку. И верить во что-то, что нельзя потрогать, никоим образом не является наивностью. В древние времена ведь не могли, например, увидеть микробов, в связи с чем просто не имели возможности наглядно доказать их существования, но это же никоим образом не означает, что их тогда вообще не было. А всех загадок мироздания никогда не получится разгадать, какой бы продвинутой наука ни была. Да и ведь реально хорошо, что в мире остаётся что-то неизведанное, что нельзя увидеть даже самыми навороченными техническими приборами. Загадки ведь конкретно украшают человеческое существование, добавляя в неё смысла, дабы познать что-то выходящее за рамки человеческого разума.

----------


## tempo

Ну, с такой мотивировкой можно верить во всё, что угодно, не имея статистически хоть немного значимого результата.
Именно о таких результатах я и вопрошаю безуспешно.
Впрочем, не совсем: отказ от доказательства с переходом к оскорблениям - тоже вполне себе результат.
Который отрицательный результат не доказывает в абсолютном смысле непригодность метода к практическому использованию, но лишь показывает достоверно, что "Феня*Таро=0". Какой из множителей равен нулю, и не оба ли - это вопрос открытый. Лично я склоняюсь к версии, что нулю равны оба.
Не доказывают невозможность самолёта те нелетающие конструкции, кои возводили и коим молились дикари, увидевшие летящий самолёт.
Только летящие самолёты  мы видим, и даже летаем в них, а вот о Таро - только звон, как и о чудесно исцелившихся после целования икон.

Иль Таро - не самолёт,
Или Феня - не пилот.
 :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И верить во что-то, что нельзя потрогать, никоим образом не является наивностью.


 Мне всё-таки не совсем нравится само слово «вера». Верить во что-то – значит точно не знать, но надеяться, что это так. Вера – величина не постоянная, её нужно периодически стимулировать и укреплять, иначе она ослабеет и исчезнет навсегда. Знания, конечно, надежнее, но… «есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам»… А пока человечество ограничено в знаниях о мироустройстве, то не обязательно верить в непознанное и сверхъестественное, уже хорошо, если хватает ума не отрицать.

----------


## Remarque

С этим полностью согласен. Если уж не верить, то как минимум не отрицать.

----------


## tempo

Феня, а я и не отрицаю. Я Интересуюсь конкретными примерами, вызвавшими позыв на веру.  Таро... )

----------


## Отжитый

Не  обижайтесь на Россию.  Если вы  точно  выявили какие-то  злые особенности соседей, то  это  в любом случае менталитет не "россиян".  Это  менталитет  любой  страны, долго  живущей в  условиях  ничем не ограниченного  централизма.  Соседи, например, это  вроде как вообще общечеловеческое -  слежка,  разбирательства, препоны  из-за  оставленного  мусора.  Избирательность, поблажки  одним  и  "клевание"  других, да, всё это  в природе людей. Скорее всего, если отвечать  навскидку  -  люди  гаденькие везде, при  необузданном централизме  ОСОБЕННО.  Вот  какой  диагноз.

Можно  упрекать   Россию  за  то, что именно  в ней установился  какой-то неправильный  режим. Но всё это  игра случая.  Робеспьер  чуть  было  не  подчинил  и  не довёл  до полной  деградации Францию.  Ещё  один  удачный политический  рывок  и  создал  бы он  такой  "СССР"  ещё  много-много  лет  назад.  

Германия  до  своего объединения  была прекрасным  набором  ПРОЦВЕТАЮЩИХ  маленьких  государств.  Но вот  её  объединили  и наступил  хаос, который  не продержался и  ста лет.  Одна  война, вторая, третья, четвёртая. 

Государствам  строго  противопоказан жёсткий  централизм.  Потому что  местные институты  теряют  своё  значение.  Соответственно, обычные  люди в таком государстве  перестают  на эти институты  полагаться,  жизнь  вообще ухудшается  в  каком угодно  смысле  этого слова.  Поэтому  соседи, например, могут  жадно  выискивать  поводы для  ссор  между  собой -  это  нужно, чтобы  хоть  как-то  проявить  себя  в  скучном  государстве.

И  всё-таки не  стоит  спешить  искать  объяснение  в  целой  стране. Люди ещё и в принципе  гадливые,  садисты, особенности темперамента, ещё  что-нибудь.  Вроде  бы  английские  соседи  сильно  следят  за состоянием лужаек  друг  друга и доносят  в полицию.  Правда, эта информация  исходила от  заинтересованного  человека.

В общем, люди  плохи  сами  по себе.  Неверное  полит. устройство  в стране  действительно  является фактором  усугубляющим  изначальную  людскую  природу.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Не  обижайтесь на Россию.  Если вы  точно  выявили какие-то  злые особенности соседей, то  это  в любом случае менталитет не "россиян".


 Как можно обижаться на людей, которые недавно на двери подъезда повесили объявление: «В подъезде ведется видеонаблюдение. В случае необходимости видеоматериалы будут переданы в правоохранительные органы». Ну, понятно, что ремонтная бригада им самоизолироваться мешает, и они решили «припугнуть». Причём, как я понимаю, именно бригаду, а не меня. Ведь я-то знаю, что у этих жлобов денег на лишний ключ к домофону нет, не то, что на установку системы видеонаблюдения. С грустной усмешкой я смотрю на них, нет смысла обижаться на идиотов.

----------


## Wasted

> Как можно обижаться на людей, которые недавно на двери подъезда повесили объявление: «В подъезде ведется видеонаблюдение. В случае необходимости видеоматериалы будут переданы в правоохранительные органы». Ну, понятно, что ремонтная бригада им самоизолироваться мешает, и они решили «припугнуть». Причём, как я понимаю, именно бригаду, а не меня. Ведь я-то знаю, что у этих жлобов денег на лишний ключ к домофону нет, не то, что на установку системы видеонаблюдения. С грустной усмешкой я смотрю на них, нет смысла обижаться на идиотов.


 
Напишите им что-нибудь в ответ, поприкалывайтесь.

----------


## Отжитый

> Как можно обижаться на людей, которые недавно на двери подъезда повесили объявление: «В подъезде ведется видеонаблюдение. В случае необходимости видеоматериалы будут переданы в правоохранительные органы». Ну, понятно, что ремонтная бригада им самоизолироваться мешает, и они решили «припугнуть». Причём, как я понимаю, именно бригаду, а не меня. Ведь я-то знаю, что у этих жлобов денег на лишний ключ к домофону нет, не то, что на установку системы видеонаблюдения. С грустной усмешкой я смотрю на них, нет смысла обижаться на идиотов.


 По моему, тут  просто  нужно  держаться  буквы  закона, вот и всё. Если они могут  докопаться, уступить, если не  могут, то  просто  игнорировать.  Что тут ещё можно  поделать.  

А  что алкоголиков они  игнорировали (терпели) когда  те  уже в буквальном смысле  гадили им  на головы, это очень показательно.  Это  типично.  Алкоголики у нас  привилегированное сословие  пока  ещё.  У  меня алкоголики  начинают  очень  громко  и демонстративно шуметь  ИМЕННО  после  девяти  часов вечера. Строго после  девяти.  Если честно,  я думаю, что  они так  демонстрируют  своё  доминирующее  положение, как  они  плевать на нас  хотели.  И никто, ничего.  И семьи  рядом со мной  живут и  "могучие"  бабушки.  Куда-то вся их сила   и могущество  делись.  Что-то  поставило  им  надёжный  стоп-кран.

----------


## tempo

Отжитый, так что, если получается гадить безнаказанно - гадь?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> По моему, тут  просто  нужно  держаться  буквы  закона, вот и всё. Если они могут  докопаться, уступить, если не  могут, то  просто  игнорировать.


 Если бы мои действия были незаконными, то они уже давно бы привели приговор в исполнение, причём без всяких предупреждений.




> У  меня алкоголики  начинают  очень  громко  и демонстративно шуметь  ИМЕННО  после  девяти  часов вечера. Строго после  девяти.  Если честно,  я думаю, что  они так  демонстрируют  своё  доминирующее  положение, как  они  плевать на нас  хотели


 Недавно нашумевшая новость:
«Массовое убийство потрясло поселок Елатьма, что под Касимовым Рязанской области. Вчера, 4 апреля, бывший сотрудник местного психоневрологического интерната, супруг и папа двоих детей взял ружье и расстрелял пятерых человек. Причиной стал шум в позднее время». 
Понимаю его, сочувствую и полностью оправдываю. Когда у меня под окном происходит подобное, то мне всех участников собрания разом из гранатомёта положить хочется. Или хэдшотом из снайперской винтовки каждого по отдельности. В общем, мысленно я их из всех видов оружия расстреливаю, пока полиция едет).

----------


## Remarque

Ну не знаю, убивать в данном случае - перебор. Можно было каждого из них них ранить в наказание. Но стрелок явно стремился всех их ликвидировать насовсем. Кроме того, стрелок выделялся садизмом, убивая кошек  и собак. Для меня взрослые люди убивающие домашних животных - нелюди.

https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/other...ма/ar-BB12bmgy

Странности за Антоном в поселке замечали и раньше. Судя по его каналу на «ЮТюбе», мужчину не устраивал современный политический строй. Земляки называют Антона скинхедом и нацистом.

- Он на наших глазах убивал кошек и собак, а на замечания не реагировал, - делится в сети жительница поселка Зинаида.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Можно было каждого из них них ранить в наказание.


 Это как "немножечко ходить в магазин", как говорила жена ресторатора Эстерова).

----------


## Remarque

Ты чересчур кровожадна) Думаю, ты согласишься, что вряд ли все пятеро человек одинаково виноваты. Наверняка там был один или двое зачинщиков, кто действительно шумел, а остальные были за компанию. Да, они тоже виноваты, что вообще пошли туда. Но убивать их всех - это лишнее. Достаточно было пристрелить их вожака.  Другим можно было выстрелить по ногам, плюнуть в морду, в конце концов.
Я спокойно отношусь, когда погибает действительно виноватый человек. Но не думаю, что все они заслужили смерть.

----------


## Wasted

> Если бы мои действия были незаконными, то они уже давно бы привели приговор в исполнение, причём без всяких предупреждений.
> 
> 
> Недавно нашумевшая новость:
> «Массовое убийство потрясло поселок Елатьма, что под Касимовым Рязанской области. Вчера, 4 апреля, бывший сотрудник местного психоневрологического интерната, супруг и папа двоих детей взял ружье и расстрелял пятерых человек. Причиной стал шум в позднее время». 
> Понимаю его, сочувствую и полностью оправдываю. Когда у меня под окном происходит подобное, то мне всех участников собрания разом из гранатомёта положить хочется. Или хэдшотом из снайперской винтовки каждого по отдельности. В общем, мысленно я их из всех видов оружия расстреливаю, пока полиция едет).


 
Мне кажется, тут и работа немало поспособствовала.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, по мере возможности нужно бороться с уродами в рамках закона. Хотя лично у меня первый позыв - пристрелить.
Пока же имеются проблемы с прицеливанием, помогает милиция (если праздник идёт в непозволенное время), и ответные строительные работы, если по закону шуметь ещё можно.
Вот думаю, что микрофон+усилитель для трансляции праздника обратно были бы хорошим решением.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, по мере возможности нужно бороться с уродами в рамках закона. Хотя лично у меня первый позыв - пристрелить.
> Пока же имеются проблемы с прицеливанием, помогает милиция (если праздник идёт в непозволенное время), и ответные строительные работы, если по закону шуметь ещё можно.
> Вот думаю, что микрофон+усилитель для трансляции праздника обратно были бы хорошим решением.


 
Ну естественно для нормального человека, что убивать за шум —несколько перебор.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ты чересчур кровожадна)


 Да перестань, на самом деле, я редкой доброты человек. Даже не знаю, есть ли ещё люди, которые превзошли бы меня числом положительных качеств, которыми я обладаю. Думаю, нет таких людей, я, по крайней мере, не встречала).




> Думаю, ты согласишься, что вряд ли все пятеро человек одинаково виноваты. Наверняка там был один или двое зачинщиков, кто действительно шумел, а остальные были за компанию. Да, они тоже виноваты, что вообще пошли туда. Но убивать их всех - это лишнее. Достаточно было пристрелить их вожака.  Другим можно было выстрелить по ногам, плюнуть в морду, в конце концов.
> Я спокойно отношусь, когда погибает действительно виноватый человек. Но не думаю, что все они заслужили смерть.


 Я так тебе скажу: никто из них не умер раньше отпущенного им срока. Такова их планида.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ну естественно для нормального человека, что убивать за шум —несколько перебор.


 Чтобы это утверждать, надо понять, что этому предшествовало. А если так:

----------


## tempo

Кстати, прикол.
Только год назад обнаружил, что на лестничной площадке стоят кадки с деревами. До этого три года ходил мимо, не замечая  :Smile: 
Если ты поставишь у себя такие же, то соседи, глядишь, и перестанут плевать на твой коврик. А своё отношение к ним можешь выразить, посадив в кадку кактус ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Говорят, что, когда человека покидает молодость, к нему охотно стучится мудрость. К нашей отечественной категории 65+, кроме маразма, походу, так никто и не постучался… После исчезновения с улиц города основной массы людей, стало несложно заметить тех, кого «не жалко». А именно – узбеков и эту самую категорию. Зашла сегодня на почту за посылкой, и обомлела. Маленькое помещение на 2/3 заполнено грёбаными нарушителями самоизоляции. И не просто заполнено. Ни о какой дистанции в 1 метр даже речи не шло, они жарко дышали друг другу в затылки. О масках, из них, наверное, никто не слышал, впрочем, как и самой пандемии. Они были взволнованы и подозрительно активны. Они пришли отдать, быть может, последний, долг коммунальному хозяйству. Оплата за газ и водоснабжение требовала жертв, причём немедленных. С ужасом жду пасху, когда данная категория, вооружённая крашеными яйцами, кинется доказывать преданность своей вере, наплевав на возможные последствия.  Врачей жалко:
 «Я умер и лежу в мешке,
Лежу не в морге, не в могиле,
Лежу на ком-то, кто вчера
Уже успел наш мир покинуть

Мне лет не много, не старик,
И не убогий, не пропойца
Я просто тот, кто жить хотел,
Но должен был со злом бороться..

Я бился с глупостью людской,
Я вас тянул из сил последних.
Я вас спасал, я вас лечил.
За что вы так со мной, ответьте!

Меня убил ваш эгоизм,
Беспечный позитив не кстати.
Плевать вам было на запрет,
Вы раздавали смерть без сдачи.

Чем чушь нести и рассуждать
О том, как все мы тут не вечны,
Пора бы мозг вам свой включать
И просто быть к другим сердечней.

Сидите дома, вашу мать,
Со всех экранов вам толдычат.
Но вам плевать, что там в мешках
Уже гниют останки чьи-то.

Вам хочется гулять, болтать,
С друзьями в клубах тусоваться,
Потом несётесь все ко мне,
Когда начнёте задыхаться.

Когда пропев и проплясав,
Вы время чьё-то сократили.
"СПАСИ МЕНЯ! "- шепнёте вы,
Но я уже вам не спаситель.

Я умер, я лежу в мешке…»

----------


## Wasted

> Говорят, что, когда человека покидает молодость, к нему охотно стучится мудрость. К нашей отечественной категории 65+, кроме маразма, походу, так никто и не постучался… После исчезновения с улиц города основной массы людей, стало несложно заметить тех, кого «не жалко». А именно – узбеков и эту самую категорию. Зашла сегодня на почту за посылкой, и обомлела. Маленькое помещение на 2/3 заполнено грёбаными нарушителями самоизоляции. И не просто заполнено. Ни о какой дистанции в 1 метр даже речи не шло, они жарко дышали друг другу в затылки. О масках, из них, наверное, никто не слышал, впрочем, как и самой пандемии. Они были взволнованы и подозрительно активны. Они пришли отдать, быть может, последний, долг коммунальному хозяйству. Оплата за газ и водоснабжение требовала жертв, причём немедленных. С ужасом жду пасху, когда данная категория, вооружённая крашеными яйцами, кинется доказывать преданность своей вере, наплевав на возможные последствия.  Врачей жалко:
>  «Я умер и лежу в мешке,
> Лежу не в морге, не в могиле,
> Лежу на ком-то, кто вчера
> Уже успел наш мир покинуть
> 
> Мне лет не много, не старик,
> И не убогий, не пропойца
> Я просто тот, кто жить хотел,
> ...


 
Да вообще трындеееееец.
Столько было надежд на новые средства коммуникации, что теперь люди получат неограниченный доступ к информации и наконец сбросят оковы ментального рабства, да все оказалось пшиком, они не хотят и не будут узнавать и просвещаться.

----------


## Remarque

Но ведь абсолютное большинство всё-таки вполне исправно самоизолируется. А маргиналы в любой стране найдутся.
Странно, что на таком важном обьекте, как почта, не было полицейских. Это же их задача контролировать нарушителей пандемии.

----------


## tempo

Как раз категория 65+ наиболее охотно склеиввает ласты от этого гриппа.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Да вообще трындеееееец.
> Столько было надежд на новые средства коммуникации, что теперь люди получат неограниченный доступ к информации и наконец сбросят оковы ментального рабства, да все оказалось пшиком, они не хотят и не будут узнавать и просвещаться.


 Ах, как же меня умиляют эти диванные эксперты, познающие мир с экранов своих мониторов). И видосик нужный найдут, разоблачительный. И показания знакомых, якобы проживающих в Италии, представят, в качестве доказательств этого глобального обмана. Кстати, у нас тоже есть знакомые, только в Америке, причём реальные, не интернетовские. Рассказывают, что каждый день мимо их дома рефрижераторы с трупами идут. Врут, конечно. Нагнетают. Там окорочка были.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Но ведь абсолютное большинство всё-таки вполне исправно самоизолируется. А маргиналы в любой стране найдутся.
> Странно, что на таком важном обьекте, как почта, не было полицейских. Это же их задача контролировать нарушителей пандемии.


 Ну какие маргиналы... Пенсионеры. Просто у нас не так всё плохо, как в Москве, например.

----------


## Remarque

Так и среди пенсионеров есть маргиналы. Ведь немало пожилых людей, кто сидит дома, наслушавшись об опасности вируса. Их ты вряд ли на улице сейчас встретишь. А другая их часть, наоборот, излишне беспечна и пренебрегает всеми мерами предосторожности

----------


## tempo

Феня, в Нью-Йорке, самом пострадавшм городе США, на сегодня около 10.000 умерших с коронавирусом, это 40% умерших с этим вирусом в США.
И умерли они отнюдь не в один день.
13 апреля в США умерло 1557 человек, т.е. около 600 - в Нью-Йорке.
В день в этом 20млн городе умирает в обычном плановом порядке около 700 человек.
Если даже вирус сегодня добавляет к 700 ещё 600, то вряд ли для перевозки нужны колонны рефрижераторов. Даже персональный рефрижератор для каждого будет не очень заметен.
И все ли +600 умерли исключительно от коронавируса.
Ты ж, туда-сюда, какой-никакой, мать-перемать, экономист, вроде? и должна уметь считать. Хотя бы на счётах.

Никто не говорит, что проблем нет никаких, и давайте-ка чихать друг в друга. Но заполонившие город горы трупов - это натяжка.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

«Слухи — это особая, обычно недостоверная информация (и/или искажающая форма передачи любой информации, придающая ей некоторую особенность).»

Источник:




> каждый день мимо их дома рефрижераторы с трупами идут


 Искажение информации:




> вряд ли для перевозки нужны *колонны* рефрижераторов


 


> *заполонившие город горы трупов* - это натяжка


 Вся остальная чепуха говорит лишь о мнении, сформированном с подачи СМИ. Для того, чтобы иметь собственное, мало просто читать и смотреть. Действия всегда важнее мыслей. А слова, не подкрепленные действиями – пустословие. Чем тут многие и занимаются.

----------


## Wasted

> Но ведь абсолютное большинство всё-таки вполне исправно самоизолируется. А маргиналы в любой стране найдутся.
> Странно, что на таком важном обьекте, как почта, не было полицейских. Это же их задача контролировать нарушителей пандемии.


 Это в Германии, наверное.

----------


## tempo

Милейшая Офигефения!
Ты сама-то понимаешь, что разносишь именно слухи, которые зачерпнула у всполошной курицы, которую именуешь "источником"?

----------


## Чувак

Меня тоже это достало, и это одна из причин по которой я на форуме. Они какбудто бы сами ищут конфликт, вроде бы нормальный здоровый человек должен искать решение конфликта или проблемы, а они наоборот ищут как их создать. И от этих людей не убежишь, ну разве что отшельником уйти жить и то не факт что не найдет никто. А менталитет ли это насчёт заграницы не знаю, я пару раз всего общался с жителями других стран, но точно могу сказать что чем дальше за мкад тем хуже. Можно сказать ну терпи, решай конфликты, знаете както надоело уже. Даже люди которые по своей профессии должны помогать, делают наоборот. Поэтому у меня такое чувство и возникает что я нахожусь в среде нелюдей вообще, либо людей чуждых, как бы это объяснить ещё, как будто когда я родился я родился не в той галактике и отсюда надо уходить.

----------


## Remarque

Травля по-соседски: как оставаться людьми в несвободе 


Из-за пандемии коронавируса Россия проходит новое испытание на человечность в лагерной стилистике — умри ты сегодня, а я завтра.

Общение на самоизоляции сузилось до просмотра соцсетей и домового чата в мессенджере. Еще вчера радушные соседи, надев маски, перестали улыбаться при встрече (все равно не видно) и больше не придерживают лифт (надо соблюдать дистанцию). При этом они уже и не здороваются — может, маски мешают или просто нет желания лишний раз открывать рот. 

Во дворе, куда выходишь погулять с виртуальной собакой (свежий воздух нужен не только животным), почтальон, женщина явно за 65, жалуется консьержке, что ее матерят по пять раз на дню: дескать, зачем вы тут ходите, заразу нам разносите. «Я им говорю, что не заразу, а пенсии разношу — как же старикам, у которых нет банковских карт, без денег жить? А мне в ответ: убирайтесь из нашего подъезда, в нашем нищеброды не живут…» «С виду приличные люди, сами в возрасте, что же они так озверели?» — удивляется консьержка.

Я знаю этих приличных людей — степенная пожилая пара. Мужчина, судя по всему, действительно очень напуган. Несколько дней подряд пытается выяснить в домовом чате, кто из его подъезда был в марте за границей и не к ним ли приходили намедни люди в противочумных костюмах брать тесты на коронавирус. А если к ним, то пусть на этаже проведут дополнительную дезинфекцию. А лучше вообще припереть дверь квартиры «этих туристов» снаружи, чтобы соблюдали строгий карантин. 

«Мы же все в нашем доме — их заложники, — горячится он. — Может, они по ночам гулять ходят или собаку выгуливать… Да плевать мне, что им делать с псом — пусть хоть усыпят, хоть съедят, но не заражают окружающих».

Спустя день он переходит на мирный тон и просит помощи «продвинутых» пользователей, чтобы получить код для поездок по городу. «Куда собрался, дядя, — злорадно пишут ему в ответ. — Хочешь всех перезаражать? Сиди дома, не гуляй…»

Чат тысячеквартирного дома — показательная выборка настроений в обществе. Еще две недели назад, в самом начале карантина, там главенствовала тема солидарности: люди предлагали помочь купить продукты старикам, посидеть с детьми тех, кому срочно надо на работу, приготовить еду… Была идея даже песни попеть вечером с балконов всем вместе для подъема духа: «Чем мы хуже итальянцев?» Но до песен не дошло. 

Сегодня, после страшных картинок с пробкой из «скорых» у столичных больниц, предложений о помощи друг другу в чате практически нет. Одно раздражение: почему в «блатном» подъезде, где живет председатель ЖСК, дезинфекцию проводят по два раза на дню, а в остальных — от случая к случаю? Чьи дети (фото прилагается) бегают по двору без масок и перчаток? А в ответ на просьбу помочь распечатать нужные документы (принтер сломался, а магазин «Копирка» не работает) — глухое молчание. 

В стране, судя по сообщениям СМИ, — то же настроение озверелости, что и в московской многоэтажке. 

В Воронеже соседи затравили женщину с детьми, вернувшуюся из-за границы. «Скорая» увезла ее в больницу с признаками простуды, тест на коронавирус дал отрицательный результат. «Но кое-кто из соседей не поверил и устроил настоящую травлю этой семье. Это очень страшно, когда люди, которых ты еще вчера считал добрыми друзьями, сегодня полны ненависти к тебе и угрожают физическим насилием», — написала на своей странице пресс-секретарь регионального департамента здравоохранения Оксана Козлова.

Скорейшей смерти пожелал сосед по подъезду попавшей в больницу хабаровчанке Валентине, подложив ей под дверь анонимную записку. В Усть-Куте Иркутской области семья, в которой ребенок заболел коронавирусом, тоже подверглась травле. В соцсетях появились данные о том, где живут заболевшие, в их адрес посыпались оскорбления и угрозы. Пришлось выставить у квартиры полицейский пост для охраны.

Власть тоже креативит как может. Например, губернатор Мурманской области выделил 1,5 млн рублей на покупку электронных браслетов для «дистанционного мониторинга соблюдения пациентами режима самоизоляции на дому». Фиксировать устройства слежения на тех, у кого заподозрен коронавирус, сообщают СМИ, будут сотрудники областного Минздрава. То есть без решения суда и следствия заболевших и членов их семей фактически приравняли к заключенным. Что будет, когда в бюджете закончатся деньги на браслеты, можно только с ужасом догадываться. 

Неудивительно, что люди сегодня боятся вызывать врача до последнего. Уже не поймешь, что страшнее: помереть от пневмонии или от инфаркта после травли. Страна проходит новое испытание на человечность в лагерной стилистике — умри ты сегодня, а я завтра. 

Но ведь завтра (ну, через месяц или даже полгода) мы выйдем из карантина. Снимем маски. Может, даже руки друг другу протянем. И что? Скажем, отведя глаза в сторону: «Извини, старик, погорячился — страх мозги отъел»? Или просто пожмем плечами: на войне как на войне?

Кстати, про войну. Легко было воспевать героизм погибших дедов, клеить на машины стикеры «можем повторить», наряжать детишек в военную форму и устраивать дегустации блокадного хлеба. Но совсем другое, прямо как в фильме «Мы из будущего», — вдруг оказаться на месте этих дедов. Не буквально, конечно, но испытание действительно нешуточное. Травить сегодня заболевших — все равно что бросать на поле боя раненых, извините за пафос. Завтра на их месте может оказаться каждый из нас.

И то обстоятельство, что власть фактически бросила растерянных и напуганных граждан выбираться из новой передряги самостоятельно, не оправдывает проявлений этой позорной бесчеловечности. Иначе чем мы лучше их? 

Автор: Виктория Волошина

Источник: www.rosbalt.ru


https://newsland.com/user/4297807604...vobode/7096499

----------


## Wasted

А в РБ такого нет, потому что у нас нет карантина, Батька на хую вертел этот ихний вирус.

----------


## Burlesque

И снова об этом русском неуважении друг к другу. С 15 июня дистанционка закончилась, вышли на рабочие места. Сегодня заявляется одна, с явными признаками ОРЗ. Зачем она притащилась на работу в таком состоянии, она и сама не знает. «Надо». К врачу идти не хочет – всё равно анализ на антитела к коронавирусу бесплатно не делают, а 3000 на себя ей жалко. Ну а раз человек даже себя пожалеть не может, что о других говорить… О нас, с ней сидящих в одном кабинете, вообще речи не идёт. А несколько недель назад она похоронила подругу с таким диагнозом. «Слабоумие и отвага» в действии. Аналогичный случай произошёл со  мной, когда я одно время работала в крупном ТЦ. Там вот какая беда случилась: начали обсираться сотрудники, в прямом смысле этого слова. И все, как и полагается, симптомы инфекции налицо – температура, диарея, рвота. А надо заметить, что ТЦ в основном на продовольственных товарах специализировался, то есть, в случае чего и прикрыть могли. Зная это, все обосравшиеся героически молчали и к врачу не обращались. По этой причине численность их росла в геометрической прогрессии. Доходит дело до меня. Мне на работу ТЦ было наплевать, чего я не могла сказать на тот момент о себе. Вызываю врача на дом, меня тут же везут в инфекционную больницу и закрывают. Оттуда данные поступают в СЭС, и уже на следующий день в ТЦ прибыла бригада врачей и проверяющих. Всех ставят раком, пока только для взятия мазков. Потом, когда кишечную палочку нашли даже  в столовой, тоже ставили, но уже с иной целью. Так вот о чём это я… Эти трусливые гавнюки, которые заболели гораздо раньше, и по сути, меня заразили, повели себя так, как будто я была главным разносчиком данного заболевания в их непоколебимой организации. То есть, виноват оказался тот, кто первый обратился к вручу).

----------


## tempo

Wasted, о, раз уж тема снова всплыла... )
Верченье короны именно на _нём_ оказалось вполне оправданным. Ни я, ни кто из моих знакомых пока не споткнулся на улице о труп.
Белорусский прОцент человеков с антителами мне найти не удалось, а вот российский - 14-17%, т.е. более 20.000.000 по всей России поймали это. И как-то подозрительно мало умерло.
И одновременно миллиардеры во всём мире стали богаче. И ..?

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, о, раз уж тема снова всплыла... )
> Верченье короны именно на _нём_ оказалось вполне оправданным. Ни я, ни кто из моих знакомых пока не споткнулся на улице о труп.
> Белорусский прОцент человеков с антителами мне найти не удалось, а вот российский - 14-17%, т.е. более 20.000.000 по всей России поймали это. И как-то подозрительно мало умерло.
> И одновременно миллиардеры во всём мире стали богаче. И ..?


 
Ну, среди знакомых моих знакомых трупы были, а лично мне знакомые и переболели. Я-то в деревне сижу, бог пока миловал — а там, глядишь, и вакцина подоспеет. Этой хренью лучше не болеть, чем болеть.

Насчёт карантина: я тоже считаю, что он жёсткий и не нужен был. Но Луке надо было вести себя адекватно, ввести масочный режим в транспорте, призывать ограничивать контакты, а не чесать пургу публично. Выборы перенести, наконец. Впрочем, на выборах он уже и обжигается довольно больно, на вчерашнего его в Бресте жалко смотреть. Кстати, слушаю регулярно Эхо Москвы и давно замечаю, что они наши события игнорят, несмотря на либерализм и демократию.

----------


## Wasted

Burlesque, ну это вообще бред какой-то. Может, скорее все коллеги вас почему-то изначально невзлюбили, а инфекция стала удобным поводом разверзнуть хлебала? Но что люди уроды и на других им плевать, прискорбный факт. Поэтому так и живём.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, трупы всегда образуются. Каждый день у нас их около 330. Из них с коронавирусом - 5.
И, "с" не значит "от". 
А ещё меня очень удивляет невыпуск частично защищающей ("слабой"))вакцины, дрессиирующей иммунитет на частичный ответ. Это проще, чем добиваться идеала, но действенно, поскольку резко сократит количество тяжёлых случаев.
Кароче,Билла на кол ))

----------


## Burlesque

> Burlesque, ну это вообще бред какой-то. Может, скорее все коллеги вас почему-то изначально невзлюбили, а инфекция стала удобным поводом разверзнуть хлебала? Но что люди уроды и на других им плевать, прискорбный факт. Поэтому так и живём.


 Wasted, ну я и не червонец, чтобы всем нравиться. Да и хлебала никто открыто не открывал, а так – шушуканье за спиной. Обосравшееся (в прямом и переносном смысле) руководство позволяло себе косые взгляды, но не более того. Тем не менее, было неприятно. И обидно. Большинство поржали, когда их в очередь поставили на сдачу мазка, потом долго ещё вспоминали, как их всем коллективом нагнули. Просто одна тварь была там, новоиспеченный руководитель отдела (в таких организациях, как METRO, принято было «расти», и в начальники попадали «из грязи в князи»), заболела на неделю раньше меня, я это знала от общих знакомых. У неё t почти неделю держалась, а диарея, наверное, в хроническую форму перешла, судя по зеленой морде. И попала она в инфекционную больницу на следующий день после меня, с очень, очень недовольным выражением на этой самой зеленой морде, которое как бы говорило: «если бы не ты, меня бы здесь сейчас не было».

----------


## oneway

Ничего не могу сказать про менталитет. Говорят, его не существует. Но привычку трясти друг другу руку, похоже, никакая чума не остановит)

----------


## Burlesque

> Но привычку трясти друг другу руку, похоже, никакая чума не остановит)


 Хах, точно). Хорошо хоть, не носами трутся.

----------


## tempo

Ужж не реинкарнация ли усопшей Фени новоявленная мадемуамзель Burlesque ..?

----------


## Wasted

Бурлеск, так они стеснялись попастьв больницу, чтобы все узнали, что у них льёт из жопы, или что тогда?

----------


## Wasted

Темпо, речь не о трупах, я же писал больше о другом.
Насчёт вакцины — ну, это не просто зелье в котле сварить, и так стараются как могут.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, на кухне сварить вакцину - да, непросто.
в спец. условиях - это вполне понятная и тиражная процедура. не искусство, но ремесло.
Наструячить же тестов и подавно не проблема. как и выпустить достаточный запас сраных термостатов и сраных пробирок и иметых во все щели одноразовых копеечных намордников.
Может, на будущее (без)ответственные лица сделают выводы.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, на кухне сварить вакцину - да, непросто.
> в спец. условиях - это вполне понятная и тиражная процедура. не искусство, но ремесло.
> Наструячить же тестов и подавно не проблема. как и выпустить достаточный запас сраных термостатов и сраных пробирок и иметых во все щели одноразовых копеечных намордников.
> Может, на будущее (без)ответственные лица сделают выводы.


 
Было бы не проблема, уже наструячили бы, элементарная бритва Оккама.

----------


## Burlesque

> Бурлеск, так они стеснялись попастьв больницу, чтобы все узнали, что у них льёт из жопы, или что тогда?


 Если бы стеснялись, то никому не рассказывали бы. Они БОЯЛИСЬ попасть в больницу, став нулевым пациентом). Ну и русское «авось», конечно, куда же без него... В данном случае надежда, что само пройдёт.

----------


## Burlesque

Ремонт, как Безликий бог Каонаси, - сколько не вкладывай, всё мало. Решила обновить мебель, пришлось одолжить у матери. Вместе с деньгами получила рекомендации, что бы она хотела у меня видеть. Показывает то один гарнитур, то другой, из серии «дорого-богато». У меня от этой цыганской роскоши на душе становится тоскливо. Приятно получить помощь, если только за ней не стоит желание контролировать.

----------


## Burlesque

Странно как-то у нас снимают ограничения – мебельные салоны почти все закрыты, или открыты частично, туда нельзя. А проводить такие мероприятия, как парад и голосование можно, где проходимость в разы выше.

----------


## Burlesque

Вообще-то это прикольно, писать, как janu0320). Что-то придёт в голову, и сразу черкануть, особенно не задумываясь. Так можно все мысли написать. Осталось только начать отвечать на вопросы 10-летней давности.

----------


## tempo

Феня, а выбрала ли уже для тебя твоя мама люстру на 20 кило хрусталя..? ))

----------


## Burlesque

> Феня, а выбрала ли уже для тебя твоя мама люстру на 20 кило хрусталя..? ))


 Когда решался вопрос с потолком, у меня ещё были деньги, и я могла принять решение самостоятельно). Я вообще сторонник минимализма, для меня любая люстра (не говоря уже о хрустале)  - лишняя деталь в интерьере. Если можно что-то встроить, убрать, чтобы не выпирало, я это сделаю. Всё остальное, что есть в комнате, должно быть функционально и практично. Хотя я совсем не против всех тех  милых вещиц, что создают уютную атмосферу в доме.

----------


## tempo

У меня то же. Чем меньше барахла - тем лучше. Но люди старой закваски, заквашенные полста лет назад, иногда очень настойчивы. Мне вот ббыли предложены офигительно прекрасные шторы с рюшами из восхитительного тюля ))

----------


## Burlesque

ВЦИОМ: около 76% россиян поддержали поправки за четыре дня голосования.
Я в шоке… У нас на работе многие против голосовали, все, кого знаю, эти поправки не поддерживают. Мне казалось, что такой глобальный развод не пройдёт, ну не идиоты же все, в самом деле… Но… похоже, что я опять недооценила людишек… Они ещё не одно столетие будут, расталкивая друг друга, хватать обглоданные кости, летящие откуда-то сверху. И лаять до хрипоты, отстаивая своё право быть униженным голодранцем в «великой» стране.

----------


## jozh

> ВЦИОМ: около 76% россиян поддержали поправки за четыре дня голосования.
> Я в шоке… У нас на работе многие против голосовали, все, кого знаю, эти поправки не поддерживают. Мне казалось, что такой глобальный развод не пройдёт, ну не идиоты же все, в самом деле… Но… похоже, что я опять недооценила людишек… Они ещё не одно столетие будут, расталкивая друг друга, хватать обглоданные кости, летящие откуда-то сверху. И лаять до хрипоты, отстаивая своё право быть униженным голодранцем в «великой» стране.


 Да уж... Всего 7200 человек подписали петицию на Change.org против признания результатов голосования по поправкам - за 4 дня... Похоже, все всех устраивает...

----------


## tempo

Дамы и господа, товарищи и товарищи!
Ну какие, нахерр, поправкИ во множественном числе? Всё затеяно исключительно ради одной поправки - продления правления херра Лилипутина до 2050 года. Ещё не всё  украдено.
И какие 76%..? Станиславский бьётся головой о фундамент собственного памятника и кричит "НЕ ВЕРЮ!!!"

----------


## Burlesque

Если результат был озвучен раньше подсчёта голосов, то можно догадаться, как правительство страны оценивает умственные способности своего народа. А раз всё всех устраивает, то оценка в принципе верная. Так что, всё вполне справедливо – по заслугам и награда.

----------


## June

> Да уж... Всего 7200 человек подписали петицию на Change.org против признания результатов голосования по поправкам - за 4 дня... Похоже, все всех устраивает...


 Меня не устраивает, но я не буду подписывать петицию на change.org, потому что не считаю этот сайт инструментом, способным что-либо изменить.

----------


## tempo

Видео в тему про(кон)ституциябесия,:
"МИР ВЕЛИКОЛЕПЕН!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxkSvIPkCYU

----------


## jozh

> Так что, всё вполне справедливо – по заслугам и награда.


 По заслугам пенсия 200 евро. Финляндия, не озабоченная величием, дает минималку 1200 евро. Наши отдают тысячу на величие державы. Причем, добровольно!)

----------


## Burlesque

> По заслугам пенсия 200 евро. Финляндия, не озабоченная величием, дает минималку 1200 евро. Наши отдают тысячу на величие державы. Причем, добровольно!)


 Вспомнила, как одна не здоровая на голову пенсионерка на прямой линии с президентом задала ему вопрос о присоединении Аляски к России. Захмелевшей от удачи Фаине Ивановне захотелось вдруг большего. Больше площади и ресурсов. Больше возможностей. Не факт, что эти возможности будут использованы, скорее, наоборот, в лучших русских традициях, всё будет засрано и заброшено. Самое страшное, что таких «Фаин» большинство. Вот, кстати, показательно, как используют свою территорию финны, и как у нас: https://varlamov.ru/2336857.html

----------


## jozh

Да о чем тут говорить... Меня один мой иностранный знакомый со смехом спросил "Какой самый простой способ познать загадочную русскую душу?" Я ему ответил: Зайди в любой магазин, купи недорогую колбасу и попытайся съесть. А потом представь, что они едят это каждый день и не замечают подвоха. Он, видимо, уже пробовал, скривился и ответил: "Неужели они просто глупцы? Так просто?" Нет, говорю. Не просто. Пытаются замаскировать искусственными усложнениями. Он посмотрел на меня с жалостью и спросил: "Зачем ты тут живешь? Тут можно жить только не понимая этого." А вот для этого, говорю, русские придумали водку и спецверсию патриотизма. Он прямо просиял. Видимо, это был последний необходимый пазл в познании.

----------


## tempo

jozh, иногда консенсус обиженных  :Smile:  выглядит забавно, но только иногда. Как правило, для меня сие зрелище грустнО...

----------


## jozh

> Как правило, для меня сие зрелище грустнО...


 Нет проблем. Грустите дальше.

----------


## tempo

Йожиик обидчивый ) а я ведь так бесконечно нежен в безрезультатных попытках донести: консервироваться в заблуждениях, пусть и разделяемых с тобой кем-то ещё - ГЛУПО ... тем более,если твой партнёр по танцу надёжно ущемлён меж маниакальным и депрессивным аффектами.

----------


## jozh

> Йожиик обидчивый ) а я ведь так бесконечно нежен в безрезультатных попытках донести: консервироваться в заблуждениях, пусть и разделяемых с тобой кем-то ещё - ГЛУПО ... тем более,если твой партнёр по танцу надёжно ущемлён меж маниакальным и депрессивным аффектами.


 Кажется, это мой шанс получить бесконечно нежное объяснение того, в чем я не прав. Так в чем же? В том, что кормят несъедобной колбасой? И что никто с этим не борется? И не только в магазинах эта "колбаса", но и повсюду? Только пожалуйста, очень прошу вас: отвечайте по существу, а то я всегда получаю ответы на свои вопросы крайне расплывчатые. Некоторые используют термины "неполживость" и "рукопожатость" и даже "гранты" какие-то упоминают. Надеюсь, вы не из них?

----------


## tempo

Неполживо объясняю: фиксация исключительно на негативе контрпродуктивна )
Ну, купите себе колбасу, сделанную из мяса, а не из использованной туалетной бумаги. В "Азбуке вкуса", а не в "Копейке". Если денег не хватает - 100г вместо 1кг, и дополните меню целебным "Геркулесом", а не нытьём.
Возьмите этот прекрасный розовый ломтик в руку и насладитесь его цветом, а также видом собственной руки. Прикиньте, ведь есть же люди, лишённые _этого_ прекрасного зрелища, а тако же и прочих зрелищ..
Пойдите (вместо нытья) нпрягитесь и заработайте оставшиеся до полного щастья 900г.

----------


## jozh

"Вместо нытья", уважаемый товариздч, я заработал и вывел в кэш за последние 17 лет - 7 миллионов рублей. Так что ваши советы заработать "на недостающие 900 гр." выглядят, как минимум, немного неуместными.)

----------


## tempo

Тогда зачем страдать за неправильную колбасу? Неужели правильная недоступна?
Или раздражает сам факт её существования? )
Или факт существования людей, сей соединительнотканный продукт употребляющих?
Или это такой способ рассказать о своём успехе..?
Мне непонятны как причина вашего нытья, так и предмет оного.

----------


## jozh

Не можете понять это, тогда попробуйте осмыслить другое. Я совсем, совсем не нуждаюсь в вашем понимании.

----------


## tempo

Йожъ, бога ради, ну что вы всё о себе да о себе. _Я_ нуждаюсьь в _своём_ понимании разных людей, вот и пытаюсь его приобресть.

----------


## jozh

> Йожъ, бога ради, ну что вы всё о себе да о себе. _Я_ нуждаюсьь в _своём_ понимании разных людей, вот и пытаюсь его приобресть.


 Тогда простейшая и очевиднейшая вещь. Не отзеркаливайте. Не продвинутый_в понимании_других "подпихивает" себя вместо другого и пытается разговаривать с ним как с собой. Получается полная хня. На примере выше, вы все пытаетесь какое-то "нытьё" мне всучить.

----------


## Burlesque

> Тут можно жить только не понимая этого


 И что-либо объяснить тем, кто не понимает, практически невозможно. 

Что дело-то не в качестве колбасы, колбаса – это так, аллегория. А в скотском отношении к пипл, который всё схавает – и колбасу, и отношение. И в этом случае отнюдь не за себя, а за державу обидно.

----------


## jozh

> И в этом случае отнюдь не за себя, а за державу обидно.


 Именно.
Когда старик-парижанин пытался встать передо мной на колени со словами "Мы в вечном долгу перед русскими" - это пробирает до печенок. И пофиг, что я родился почти через четверть века после окончания войны. Я русский! Знаю, чьим потомком являюсь. Наверняка тот старик знал европейскую историю и имел в виду не только 20-й век...
Могу ли я после такого быть "обиженным", или "ныть" на свою страну? Даже сама постановка вопроса выглядит дикой. Просто не в первый и не в последний раз в истории поселение варваров возникает на месте Великого Рима. В этот раз варвары пришли не извне.
Нужны доказательства? В наш век технологий глобальную "реформу снизу" провести чрезвычайно просто. Создается петиция о ограничении президентства одним сроком с обязательной юридической экспертизой содеянного по итогам в независимом суде, люди (если они не варвары) подписывают эту петицию в количестве нескольких десятков миллионов человек - и вуаля! Утром просыпаются в другой стране. Намного более комфортной, чем многие европейские, ибо ресурс и потенциал нашей страны колоссален, но методично перерабатывается в "колбасу". Во многих смыслах. А люди, считающие себя патриотами и, вроде бы желающие блага своей стране, искренне недоумевают: чего не хватает? Может быть целительного геркулеса? Да, отличный корм для улиток! Даже варить не нужно. Просто замочишь - и жрут! Надеюсь, эта аллегория понятна без объяснения?

----------


## Burlesque

> Надеюсь, эта аллегория понятна без объяснения?


 Мне-то понятно, но думаю, улитки могут не согласиться). Да и царь моллюсков будет категорически против. Перспектива юридической экспертизы по итогам содеянного в независимом суде его явно не устроит, судя по количеству невыполненных обещаний за многолетнее правление. А улитки терпеливы и неприхотливы – когда закончится геркулес, они перейдут на осоку и щавель. Лишь бы войны не было. И ещё, самое главное – улитки медленно, но верно движутся по направлению к сточной канаве, потому что не знают другой дороги. Они привыкли зависеть от воли хозяина, а хозяин ловит рыбку в мутной воде, его оазисы не интересуют.

----------


## jozh

> судя по количеству невыполненных обещаний за многолетнее правление.


 Там невыполненные обещания - это такая мелочь, о которой можно даже не упоминать. По международным законам там полноценные ТРИ пожизненных, так что срочно требуется "Защитить родной язык и культуру", "обеспечить ответственное отношение к животным" и "Уважение к человеку труда". Про право народа на ресурсную ренту, что характерно, ни слова)))
На эту тему есть роскошнейший фильм "Хвост виляет собакой". Не смотрели?

----------


## jozh

> улитки медленно, но верно движутся по направлению к сточной канаве, потому что не знают другой дороги.


 Да уж. При пенсии по старости 150-200 евро, это, пожалуй, даже не аллегория...

----------


## tempo

Навеяло.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44U6w9_CJMo
Только там как-то менее брутально, что ли...

----------


## Burlesque

> Про право народа на ресурсную ренту, что характерно, ни слова


 Ах, jozh, сколько раз я с сожалением думала о том, что мне не довелось родиться в ОАЭ, например) Почему в России, которая по добыче газа и нефти уступает только Штатам, сверхприбыль не работает на благо народа? Опять про Аляску вспомнила… Как бы обрадовались жители штата, узнав, что они переходят в состав России, со всеми вытекающими последствиями  - снижение з/платы в 6-7 раз и обнуление выплат от нефтяных доходов. Зато Фаина Ивановна смогла бы беспрепятственно пересечь границу, чтобы насладиться первозданной природой Аляски.

----------


## jozh

Фаина Ивановна, если поторопится, то имеет шанс увидеть на Аляске настоящее переселение народов - куда угодно эвакуирующихся, нахрен от такого счастья!)
Ресурсная рента, на самом деле довольно простая экономическая модель, которая много где реализована. Более сложные современные модели способны предложить даже Безусловный Базовый Доход, который предлагался жителям Швейцарии, но они отказались от него на референдуме из-за повышенной социальной ответственности. В Финляндии он был реализован кратковременно и выборочно, в виде эксперимента. Стоило финнам вырваться из цепких объятий империи - и вот результат!)

----------


## Burlesque

Не всё так безнадёжно у русских, ребята, не всё. Я вам сейчас расскажу, кто ещё хуже. За последние несколько месяцев я убедилась в том, что настоящая национальная трагедия России – это узбеки. Я опускаю тот эпизод, когда узбеки только начинали осваивать безграничные просторы нашей необъятной родины, и были предельно вежливы. Они уступали женщинам места в транспорте, здоровались со всеми по поводу и без, не смели перечить заказчикам их многочисленных услуг и были на многое согласны, в частности на тяжелый труд за небольшие деньги. С тех пор многое изменилось – они прижились, перестали бояться ФМС и окончательно успокоившись, начали размножаться. Но это полбеды, это ерунда, по сравнению с тем, как в итоге отразится их так называемый труд на строительной отрасли страны. «Узбеки строили?» - думаю, многие слышали эту фразу с подковыркой. Так вот, я на личном опыте убедилась, что узбеки, как строители, ни о чём. Сразу скажу, что бригада строителей, которые произвели ремонт в моей квартире, мне была предоставлена одним давним знакомым, владельцем строительной компании, не бесплатно, но с хорошей скидкой. У него несколько бригад, как я потом выяснила, и каждая имеет свою стоимость, в зависимости от опыта и качества работы. Причём должны были делать одни, а напросились другие. Очень просили и обещали, что сделают всё в лучшем виде. Я предварительно провела с ними беседу, изумившись их знаниям и профессионализму. Ну понятно, сама-то до этого момента ничего не знала. Штукатурка по маякам? – Не проблема. Потолочные плинтусы к натяжным потолкам? – Как скажете, причём плинтусы в подарок! Взялись бодро. Делали в скоростном режиме. Потом начались проблемы, связанные с пандемией. Строительные магазины закрылись, производства тоже, пришлось ждать. Они ждать не хотели – их задача, как оказалось, не состояла в том, чтобы качественно выполнить работу, соблюдая последовательность действий, а сделать всё быстро, и перейти на следующий объект. 
«Штукатурка по маякам» или как моя бригада строителей получила звание «Тяп-Ляп». 
Первый шок. Пришёл замерщик, планировалось сделать встроенный шкаф в коридоре по индивидуальным размерам. Начинает измерять, и говорит, что всё завалено – и стены и пол. Я возражаю (визуально не замечаю) – была заказана геометрия помещения. Он отвечает – если так, то вас обманули, если бы они штукатурили по маякам, то не смогли бы допустить столь непростительных ошибок. Дальше следует объяснение, как это правильно делать, и с каждым его словом, у меня внутри все взрывалось от негодования. Нет, если бы эти люди не называли себя друзьями, я бы как-то пережила. Паренёк-замерщик, по ходу, не понимал, что меня уже бомбит, и продолжал в том же духе. В общем, когда он уходил, я уже вынесла приговор всей бригаде «Тяп-Ляпов». Звоню директору, внутри всё трясётся, называю сумму для возврата. Здесь ещё дело в том, что документально ничего не проводилось, всё было основано на доверии. Человек этот на редкость порядочный, поэтому финансово я не пострадала. Но осадочек остался…
Не менее забавная ситуация вышла с потолочными плинтусами. Я, естественно, не смогла принять такой «дорогой» подарок и решила сама их купить. Хорошо хоть, сначала решила посоветоваться с Тяп-Ляпами, а то пришлось бы сдавать плинтусы обратно. Но они вдруг неожиданно изменили своё мнение, и начали убеждать меня, что так сейчас никто не делает! Потолочные плинтус, оказывается, сейчас не в тренде, Карл!!! Это узбеки мне сказали. Я промолчала, потому что ничего всегда лучше, чем что-то откровенно хреновое.

----------

